# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  دستور الجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية

## محمد عادل رأفت

الديباجه 



الشّعب الجزائريّ شعب حرّ، ومصمّم على البقاء حرًّا. 



فتاريخه الطّويل سلسلة متّصلة الحلقات من الكفاح والجهاد، جعلت الجزائر دائما منبت الحرية، وأرض العزّة والكرامة. 



لقد عرفت الجزائر في أعزّ اللّحظات الحاسمة التي عاشها البحر الأبيض المتوسّط، كيف تجد في أبنائها، منذ العهد النّوميدي، والفتح الإسلامي، حتّى الحروب التّحريريّة من الاستعمار، روّادا للحرّيّة، والوحدة والرّقي، وبناة دول ديمقراطية مزدهرة، طوال فترات المجد والسّلام. 



وكان أوّل نوفمبر 1954 نقطة تحوّل فاصلة في تقرير مصيرها وتتويجا عظيما لمقاومة ضروس، واجهت بها مختلف الاعتداءات على ثقافتها، وقيمها، والمكوّنات الأساسية لهوّيّتها، وهي الإسلام والعروبة والأمازيغية. وتمتدّ جذور نضالها اليوم في شتّى الميادين في ماضي أمّتها المجيد. 



لقد تجمّع الشّعب الجزائريّ في ظلّ الحركة الوطنيّة، ثم انضوى تحت لواء جبهة التّحرير الوطنيّ، وقدّم تضحيات جساما من أجل أن يتكفّل بمصيره الجماعيّ في كنف الحرّية والهويّة الثقافيّة الوطنيّة المستعادتين، ويشيّد مؤسّـساته الدّستوريّة الشّعبيّة الأصيلة. 



وقد توّجت جبهة التّحرير الوطنيّ ما بذله خيرة أبناء الجزائر من تضحيات في الحرب التّحريريّة الشّعبية بالاستقلال، وشيّدت دولة عصريّة كاملة السيّادة. 



إنّ إيمان الشّعب بالاختيّارات الجماعيّة مكّنه من تحقيق انتصارات كبرى، طبعتها استعادة الثّروات الوطنية بطابعها، وجعلتها دولة في خدمة الشّعب وحده، تمارس سلطاتها بكلّ استقلاليّة، بعيدة عن أي ضغط خارجي. 



إن الشّعب الجزائريّ ناضل ويناضل دوما في سبيل الحرّيّة والدّيمقراطيّة، ويعتزم أن يبني بهذا الدّستور مؤسّـسات دستوريّة، أساسها مشاركة كلّ جزائريّ وجزائريّة في تسيير الشّؤون العموميّة، والقدرة على تحقيق العدالة الاجتماعيّة، والمساواة، وضمان الحرّيّة لكلّ فرد. 



فالدّستور يجسّم عبقريّة الشّعب الخاصّة، ومرآته الصّافية التي تعكس تطلّعاته، وثمرة إصراره، ونتاج التّحوّلات الاجتماعيّة العميقة التي أحدثها، وبموافقته عليه يؤكّد بكلّ عزم وتقدير أكثر من أيّ وقت مضى سموّ القانون. 



إن الدّستور فوق الجميع، وهو القانون الأساسيّ الذي يضمن الحقوق والحرّيّات الفرديّة والجماعيّة، ويحمي مبدأ حرّيّة اختيار الشّعب، ويضفي الشّرعيّة على ممارسة السّلطات، ويكفل الحماية القانونيّة، ورقابة عمل السّلطات العموميّة في مجتمع تسوده الشّرعيّة، ويتحقّق فيه تفتّح الإنسان بكلّ أبعاده. 



فالشّعب المتحصّن بقيّمه الرّوحيّة الرّاسخة، والمحافظ على تقاليده في التّضامن والعدل، واثق في قدرته على المساهمة الفعّالة في التقدّم الثقافيّ، والاجتماعيّ، والاقتصاديّ، في عالم اليوم والغد. 



إن الجزائر، أرض الإسلام، وجزء لا يتجزّأ من المغرب العربي الكبير، وأرض عربيّة، وبلاد متوسطيّة وإفريقيّة تعتزّ بإشعاع ثورتها، ثورة أوّل نوفمبر، ويشرّفها الاحترام الذي أحرزته، وعرفت كيف تحافظ عليه بالتزامها إزاء كلّ القضايا العادلة في العالم. 



وفخر الشّعب، وتضحياته، وإحساسه بالمسؤوليّات، وتمسّكه العريق بالحرّيّة، والعدالة الاجتماعيّة، تمثّل كلها أحسن ضمان لاحترام مبادئ هذا الدّستور الذي يصادق عليه وينقله إلى الأجيال القادمة ورثة روّاد الحرّيّة، وبناة المجتمع الحرّ. 
الباب الأول 

المبادئ العامة التي تحكم المجتمع الجزائري 



الفصل الأول 

الجزائر 



المادة 1 



الجزائر جمهوريّة ديمقراطيّة شعبيّة. وهي وحدة لا تتجزّأ.  



المادة 2 



الإسلام دين الدّولة.  



المادة 3 



اللّغة العربية هي اللّغة الوطنيّة والرّسميّة.  



المادة 4 



عاصمة الجمهوريّة مدينة الجزائر.  



المادة 5 



العلم الوطنيّ، وخاتم الدّولة، والنّشيد الوطنيّ، يحدّدها القانون. 





الفصل الثّاني 

الشعب 



المادة 6 



الشّعب مصدر كلّ سلطة. 



السيّادة الوطنيّة ملك للشّعب وحده. 



المادة 7 



السّلطة التأسيسيّة ملك للشّعب. 



يمارس الشّعب سيّادته بواسطة المؤسّسات الدّستوريّة التي يختارها. 



يمارس الشّعب هذه السيّادة عن طريق الاستفتاء وبواسطة ممثّليه المنتخبين. 



لرئيس الجمهوريّة أن يلتجئ إلي إرادة الشّعب مباشرة. 



المادة 8 



يختار الشّعب لنفسه مؤسّسات، غايتها ما يأتي :  



- المحافظة على الاستقلال الوطني، ودعمه، 

- المحافظة على الهويّة، والوحدة الوطنيّة، ودعمهما، 

- حماية الحرّيّات الأساسيّة للمواطن، والازدهار الاجتماعيّ والثقافيّ للأمّة، 

- القضاء على استغلال الإنسان للإنسان، 

- حماية الاقتصاد الوطني من أيّ شكل من أشكال التّلاعب، أو الاختلاس، أو الاستحواذ، أو المصادرة غير المشروعة. 



المادة 9 



لا يجوز للمؤسّسات أن تقوم بما يأتي :  



- الممارسات الإقطاعيّة، والجهويّة، والمحسوبيّة، 

- إقامة علاقات الاستغلال والتبعيّة، 

- السّلوك المخالف للخُلُق الإسلاميّ وقيم ثورة نوفمبر. 



المادة 10 



الشّعب حرّ في اختيار ممثّليه. 



لا حدود لتمثيل الشّعب، إلاّ ما نـصّ عليه الدّستور وقانون الانتخابات. 



الفصل الثالث 

الـدّولـة 



المادة 11 



تستمدّ الدّولة مشروعيتها وسبب وجودها من إرادة الشّعب. 



شعارها : " بالشّعب وللشّعب ". 



وهي في خدمته وحده. 



المادة 12 



تمارس سيادة الدّولة على مجالها البرّيّ، ومجالها الجوّيّ، وعلى ميّاهها. 



كما تمارس الدّولة حقها السيّد الذي يقرّه القانون الدّوليّ على كلّ منطقة من مختلف مناطق المجال البحريّ التي ترجع إليها. 



المادة 13 



لا يجوز ألبتة التّـنازل أو التّخلّي عن أيّ جزء من التّراب الوطني. 



المادة 14 



تقوم الدّولة على مبادئ التّنظيم الدّيمقراطي والعدالة الاجتماعية. 



المجلس المنتخب هو الإطار الذي يعبّر فيه الشّعب عن إرادته، ويراقب عمل السّلطات العمومية. 



المادة 15 



الجماعات الإقليميّة للدّولة هي البلدية والولاية. 



البلدية هي الجماعة القاعديّة. 



المادة 16 



يمثّل المجلس المنتخب قاعدة اللاّمركزية، ومكان مشاركة المواطنين في تـسـيـيـر الشّـؤون العمومية. 



المادة  17 

الملكيّة العامّة هي ملك المجموعة الوطنيّة. 



وتشمل باطن الأرض، والمناجم، والمقالع، والموارد الطبيعية للطّاقة، والثّـروات المعدنية الطبيعية والحية، في مختلف مناطق الأملاك الوطنية البحرية، والمياه، والغابات. 



كما تشمل النقل بالسكك الحديدية، والنقل البحري والجوي، والبريد والمواصلات السّلكية واللاّسلكية، وأملاكا أخرى محدّدة في القانون. 



المادة 18 



الأملاك الوطنية يحدّدها القانون. 



وتتكوّن من الأملاك العمومية والخاصّة التي تملكها كلّ من الدّولة، والولاية، والبلدية. 



يتم تسيير الأملاك الوطنية طبقا للقانون. 



المادة 19 



تنظيم التّجارة الخارجية من اختصاص الدّولة. 



يحدّد القانون شروط ممارسة التجارة الخارجية ومراقبتها. 



المادة 20 



لا يتم نزع الملكية إلاّ في إطار القانون. ويترتّـب عليه تعويض قبليّ عادل، ومنصف. 



المادة 21 



لا يمكن أن تكون الوظائف في مؤسّـسات الّدولة مصدرا للثّراء، ولا وسيلة لخدمة المصالح الخاصة. 



المادة 22 



يعاقب القانون على التّعسّـف في استعمال السّلطة. 



المادة 23 



عدم تحيّز الإدارة يضمنه القانون. 



المادة 24 



الدّولة مسؤولة عن أمن الأشخاص والممتلكات، وتتكفّل بحماية كلّ مواطن في الخارج. 



المادة 25 



تنتظم الطّاقة الدّفاعية للأمة، ودعمها، وتطويرها، حول الجيش الوطني الشعبي. 



تتمثل المهمة الدّائمة للجيش الوطني الشعبي في المحافظة على الاستقلال الوطني، والدّفاع عن السيّادة الوطنية. 



كما يضطلع بالدّفاع عن وحدة البلاد، وسلامتها الترابية، وحماية مجالها البرّي والجوّي، ومختلف مناطق أملاكها البحرية. 



المادة 26 



تمتنع الجزائر عن اللّجوء إلى الحرب من أجل المساس بالسّيادة المشروعة للـشّعوب الأخرى وحرّيتها. 

وتبذل جهدها لتسوية الخلافات الدّولية بالوسائل السّلميّة. 



المادة 27 



الجزائر متضامنة مع جميع الشعوب التي تكافح من أجل التحرّر السياسي والاقتصادي، والحقّ في تقرير المصير، وضدّ كلّ تمييز عنصري. 



المادة 28 



تعمل الجزائر من أجل دعم التعاون الدّولي، وتنمية العلاقات الودّية بين الدّول، على أساس المساواة، والمصلحة المتبادلة، وعدم التدخّل في الشؤون الدّاخلية. وتـتـبـنّى مبادئ ميثاق الأمم المتّحدة وأهدافه. 



الفصل الرابع 

الحـقــوق والحــرّيـات 





المادة 29 



كلّ المواطنين سواسية أمام القانون. ولا يمكن أن يتذرّع بأي تمييز يعود سببه إلى المولد، أو العرق، أو الجِنس، أو الرّأي، أو أيّ شرط أو ظرف آخر، شخصي أو اجتماعي. 



المادة 30 



الجنسية الجزائرية، معرّفة بالقانون. 



شروط اكتساب الجنسية الجزائرية، والاحتفاظ بها، أو فقدانها، أو إسقاطها، محدّدة بالقانون. 



المادة 31 



تستهدف المؤسسات ضمان مساواة كلّ المواطنين والمواطنات في الحقوق والواجبات بإزالة العقبات التي تعوق تفتح شخصية الإنسان، وتحول دون مشاركة الجميع الفعليّة في الحياة السياسية، والاقتصادية، والاجتماعية، والثقافية. 



المادة 32 



الحرّيات الأساسية وحقوق الإنسان والمواطن مضمونة. 



وتكوِّن تراثا مشتركا بين جميع الجزائريين والجزائريات، واجبهم أن ينقلوه من جيل إلى جيل كي يحافظوا على سلامته، وعدم انتهاك حرمته. 



المادة 33 



الدّفاع الفردي أو عن طريق الجمعية عن الحقوق الأساسيّة للإنسان وعن الحرّيات الفردية والجماعية، مضمون. 



المادة 34 



تضمن الدّولة عدم انتهاك حرمة الإنسان. 



ويحظر أيّ عنف بدني أو معنوي أو أيّ مساس بالكرامة. 



المادة 35 



المخالفات المرتكبة ضد الحقوق والحرّيات وعلى كلّ ما يمسّ سلامة الإنسان البدنيّة والمعنويّة. 



المادة 36 



لا مساس بحرمة حريّة المعتقد، وحرمة حريّة الرّأي. 



المادة 37 



حرّية التجارة والصناعة مضمونة، وتمارس في إطار القانون. 



المادة 38 



حرّية الابتكار الفكري والفنّي والعلمي مضمونة للمواطن. 



حقوق المؤلّف يحميها القانون. 



لا يجوز حجز أي مطبوع أو تسجيل أو أية وسيلة أخرى من وسائل التّبليغ والإعلام إلاّ بمقتضى أمر قضائي.

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

المادة 39 



لا يجوز انتهاك حرمة حياة المواطن الخاصة، وحرمة شرفه، ويحميهما القانون. 



سرّية المراسلات والاتصالات الخاصة بكل أشكالها مضمونة. 



المادة 40 



تضمن الدّولة عدم انتهاك حرمة المسكن. 



فلا تفتيش إلاّ بمقتضى القانون، وفي إطار احترامه. 



ولا تفتيش إلاّ بأمر مكتوب صادر عن السّلطة القضائية المختصّة. 



المادة 41 



حرّيات التعبير، وإنشاء الجمعيات، والاجتماع، مضمونة للمواطن. 



المادة 42 



حق إنشاء الأحزاب السياسيّة معترف به ومضمون. 



ولا يمكن التذرّع بهذا الحق لضرب الحرّيات الأساسية، والقيم والمكونات الأساسية للهوية الوطنية، والوحدة الوطنية، وأمن التراب الوطني وسلامته، واستقلال البلاد، وسيادة الشّعب، وكذا الطّابع الدّيمقراطي والجمهوري للدّولة. 



وفي ظل احترام أحكام هذا الدّستور، لا يجوز تأسيس الأحزاب السياسية على أساس ديني أو لغوي أو عرقي أو جنسي أو مهني أو جهوي. 



ولا يجوز للأحزاب السياسية اللّجوء إلى الدّعاية الحزبية التي تقوم على العناصر المبيّنة في الفقرة السّابقة. 



يحظر على الأحزاب السياسية كل شكل من أشكال التبعية للمصالح أو الجهات الأجنبية. 



لا يجوز أن يلجأ أي حزب سياسي إلى استعمال العنف أو الإكراه مهما كانت طبيعتهما أو شكلهما.   



تحدّد التزامات وواجبات أخرى بموجب قانون. 



المادة 43 



حق إنشاء الجمعيات مضمون. 



تشجّع الدّولة ازدهار الحركة الجمعوية. 



يحدّد القانون شروط وكيفيات إنشاء الجمعيات. 



المادة 44 



يحق لكل مواطن يتمتّع بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية، أن يختار بحرّية موطن إقامته، وأن يتنقل عبر التراب الوطني. 



حقّ الدّخول إلى التراب الوطني والخروج منه مضمون له. 



المادة 45 



كلّ شخص يعتبر بريئا حتى تثبت جهة قضائية نظامية إدانته، مع كلّ الضّمانات التي يتطلّبها القانون. 



المادة 46 



لا إدانة إلاّ بمقتضى قانون صادر قبل ارتكاب الفعل المجرّم. 



المادة 47 



لا يتابع أحد، ولا يوقف أو يحتجز  إلاّ في الحالات المحدّدة بالقانون، وطبقا للأشكال التي نص عليها. 



المادة 48 



يخضع التّوقيف للنّظر في مجال التحرّيات الجزائية للرّقابة القضائية، ولا يمكن أن يتجاوز مدة ثمان وأربعين (48) ساعة. 



يملك الشخص الذي يوقف للنّظر حق الاتصال فورا بأسرته. 



ولا يمكن تمديد مدة التوقيف للنّظر، إلاّ اسـتـثـناء، ووفقا للشروط المحدّدة بالقانون. 



ولدى انتهاء مدّة التوقيف للنّظر، يجب أن يجرى فحص طبّي على الشخص الموقوف، إن طلب ذلك، على أن يعلم بهذه الإمكانية. 



المادة 49 



يترتب على الخطإ القضائي تعويض من الدّولة. 



ويحدّد القانون شروط التعويض وكيفياته. 



المادة 50 



لكل مواطن تتوفر فيه الشروط القانونية أن ينتخِب ويُنتخَب. 



المادة 51 



يتساوى جميع المواطنين في تقلّد المهام والوظائف في الدّولة دون أية شروط أخرى غير الشّروط التي يحدّدها القانون. 



المادة 52 



الملكية الخاصة مضمونة. 



حقّ الإرث مضمون. 



الأملاك الوقفية وأملاك الجمعيات الخيرية معترف بها، ويحمي القانون تخصيصها. 



المادة 53 



الحقّ في التعليم مضمون. 



التعليم مجّاني حسب الشروط التي يحدّدها القانون. 



التعليم الأساسي إجباري. 



تنظّم الدّولة المنظومة التعليمية. 



تسهر الدّولة على التساوي في الالتحاق بالتّعليم، والتكوين المهني. 



المادة 54 



الرّعاية الصحية حقّ للمواطنين. 



تتكفّل الدّولة بالوقاية من الأمراض الوبائية والمُعدية وبمكافحتها. 



المادة 55 

لكلّ المواطنين الحقّ في العمل. 



يضمن القانون في أثناء العمل الحقّ في الحماية، والأمن، والنظافة. 



الحقّ في الرّاحة مضمون، ويحدّد القانون كيفيات ممارسته. 



المادة 56 



الحقّ الّنقابي معترف به لجميع المواطنين. 



المادة 57 



الحقّ في الإضراب معترف به، ويمارس في إطار القانون. 



يمكن أن يمنع القانون ممارسة هذا الحقّ، أو يجعل حدودا لممارسته في ميادين الدّفاع الوطني والأمن، أو في جميع الخدمات أو الأعمال العمومية ذات المنفعة الحيوية للمجتمع. 



المادة 58 



تحظى الأسرة بحماية الدّولة والمجتمع. 



المادة 59 



ظروف معيشة المواطنين الذين لم يبلغوا سن العمل، والذين لا يستطيعون القيام به، والذين عجزوا عنه نهائيا، مضمونة. 



الفصل الخامس 

الواجبات 



المادة 60 



لا يعذر بجهل القانون. 



يجب على كل شخص أن يحترم الدّستور وقوانين الجمهورية. 



المادة 61 



يجب على كلّ مواطن أن يحمي ويصون استقلال البلاد وسيادتها وسلامة ترابها الوطني وجميع رموز الدّولة. 



يعاقب القانون بكل صرامة على الخيّانة والتجسس والولاء للعدوّ، وعلى جميع الجرائم المرتكبة ضدّ أمن الدّولة. 



المادة 62 



على كلّ مواطن أن يؤدي بإخلاص واجباته تجاه المجموعة الوطنية. 



التزام المواطن إزاء الوطن وإجبارية المشاركة في الدّفاع عنه، واجبان مقدّسان دائمان. 



تضمن الدّولة احترام رموز الثّورة، وأرواح الشهداء، وكرامة ذويهم، والمجاهدين. 



المادة 63 



يمارس كلّ واحد جميع حرّياته، في إطار احترام الحقوق المعترف بها للغير في الدّستور، لا سيّما احترام الحقّ في الشرف، وستر الحياة الخاصة، وحماية الأسرة والشبيبة والطفولة. 



المادة 64 



كلّ المواطنين متساوون في أداء الضّريبة. 



ويجب على كلّ واحد أن يشارك في تمويل التكاليف العمومية، حسب قدرته الضّريبية. 



لا يجوز أن تحدث أية ضريبة إلاّ بمقتضى القانون. 



ولا يجوز أن تحدث بأثر رجعي، أية ضريبة، أو جباية،   أو رسم، أو أيّ حق كيفما كان نوعه. 



المادة 65 



يجازي القانون الآباء على القيام بواجب تربية أبنائهم ورعايتهم، كما يجازي الأبناء على القيام بواجب الإحسان إلى آبائهم ومساعدتهم. 



المادة 66 



يجب على كلّ مواطن أن يحمي الملكية العامة، ومصالح المجموعة الوطنية، ويحترم ملكية الغير. 



المادة 67 



يتمتّع كلّ أجنبي، يكون وجوده فوق التراب الوطني قانونيّا، بحماية شخصه وأملاكه طبقا للقانون. 



المادة 68 



لا يسلّم أحد خارج التراب الوطني إلاّ بناء على قانون تسليم المجرمين وتطبيقا له. 



المادة 69 
الباب الثاني 

تنظيم السلطات 



الفصل الأول 

السلطة التنفيذية 



المادة 70 



يجسّد رئيس الجمهورية، رئيس الدّولة، وحدة الأمة. 



وهو حامي الدّستور. 



ويجسّد الدّولة داخل البلاد وخارجها. 



له أن يخاطب الأمة مباشرة. 



المادة 71 



يُنتخَب رئيس الجمهورية، عن طريق الاقتراع العام المباشر والسرّي. 



يتم الفوز في الانتخاب بالحصول على الأغلبية المطلقة من أصوات الناخبين  المعبّر عنها. 



ويحدّد القانون الكيفيات الأخرى للانتخابات الرّئاسية. 



المادة 72 



يمارس رئيس الجمهورية، السّلطة السّامية في الحدود المثبتة في الدّستور.

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

المادة 73 



لا يحق أن يُنتخب لرئاسة الجمهورية إلاّ المترشّح الذي : 



- يتمتع، فقط، بالجنسية الجزائرية الأصلية، 

- يدين بالإسلام، 

- يكون عمره أربعين (40) سنة كاملة يوم الانتخاب، 

- يتمتع بكامل حقوقه المدنية والسياسية، 

- يثبت الجنسية الجزائرية لزوجه، 

- يثبت مشاركته في ثورة أول نوفمبر 1954 إذا كان مولودا قبل يوليو 1942، 

- يثبت عدم تورّط أبويه في أعمال ضدّ ثورة أول نوفمبر 1954 إذا كان     مولودا بعد يوليو 1942، 

- يقدّم التصريح العلني بممتلكاته العقارية والمنقولة داخل الوطن وخارجه، 



تحدّد شروط أخرى بموجب القانون. 



المادة 74 



مدّة المهمة الرّئاسية خمس (5) سنوات. 



يمكن تجديد انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية مرّة واحدة. 



المادة 75 : 



يؤدّي رئيس الجمهورية اليمين أمام الشعب بحضور جميع الهيئات العليا في الأمة،خلال الأسبوع الموالي لانتخابه. 



ويباشر مهمته فور أدائه اليمين. 



المادة 76 



يؤدّي رئيس الجمهورية اليمين حسب النصّ الآتي : 



" بسم الله الرّحمن الرّحيم ، 

وفاء للتّضحيات الكبرى، ولأرواح شهدائنا الأبرار، وقـيّم ثورة نوفمبر الخالدة، أقسم باللّه العلي العظيم، أن أحترم الدّين الإسلامي وأمجّده، وأدافع عن الدّستور، وأسهر على استمرارية الدّولة، وأعمل على توفير الشّروط اللاّزمة للسّير العادي للمؤسسات والنظّام الدّستوري، وأسعى من أجل تدعيم المسار الدّيمقراطي، وأحترم حرّية اختيار الشّعب، ومؤسسات الجمهورية وقوانينها، وأحافظ على سلامة التّراب الوطني، ووحدة الشعب والأمة، وأحمي الحرّيات والحقوق الأساسية للإنسان والمواطن، وأعمل بدون هوادة من أجل تطوّر الشعب وازدهاره، وأسعى بكل قواي في سبيل تحقيق المثل العليا للعدالة والحرّية والسّلم في العالم. 

واللّه على ما أقول شهيد ". 



المادة 77 



يضطّلع رئيس الجمهورية، بالإضافة إلى السّلطات التي تخوّلها إيّاه صراحة أحكام أخرى في الدّستور، بالسّلطات والصّلاحيات الآتية : 



1 - هو القائد الأعلى للقوّات المسلّحة للجمهورية، 

2 - يتولّى مسؤولية الدّفاع الوطني، 

3 - يقرّر السياسة الخارجية للأمة ويوجّهها، 

4 - يرأس مجلس الوزراء، 

5 - يعيّن رئيس الحكومة وينهي مهامه، 

6 - يوقّع المراسيم الرّئاسية، 

7 - له حق إصدار العفو وحقّ تخفيض العقوبات أو استبدالها، 

8 - يمكنه أن يستشير الشّعب في كلّ قضية ذات أهمية وطنية عن طريق الاستفتاء، 

9 - يبرم المعاهدات الدّولية ويصادق عليها، 

10 - يسلّم أوسمة الدّولة ونياشينها وشهاداتها التّـشريفية. 



المادة 78 



يعيّن رئيس الجمهورية في الوظائف والمهام الآتية : 



1 - الوظائف والمهام المنصوص عليها في الدّستور، 

2 - الوظائف المدنية والعسكرية في الدّولة، 

3 - التعيينات التي تتم في مجلس الوزراء، 

4 - رئيس مجلس الدّولة، 

5 - الأمين العام للحكومة، 

6 - محافظ بنك الجزائر، 

7 - القضاة، 

8 - مسؤولو أجهزة الأمن، 

9 - الولاة. 



ويعيّن رئيس الجمهورية سفراء الجمهورية والمبعوثين فوق العادة إلى الخارج، وينهي مهامهم، ويتسلّم أوراق اعتماد الممثلين الدبلوماسيين الأجانب وأوراق إنهاء مهامهم. 



المادة 79 



يقدّم رئيس الحكومة أعضاء حكومته الذين اختارهم لرئيس الجمهورية الذي يعيّنهم. 



يضبط رئيس الحكومة برنامج حكومته ويعرضه في مجلس الوزراء. 



المادة 80 



يقدّم رئيس الحكومة برنامجه إلى المجلس الشعبي الوطني للموافقة عليه.ويجري المجلس الشعبي الوطني لهذا الغرض مناقشة عامة. 



ويمكن رئيس الحكومة أن يكيّف برنامجه على ضوء هذه المناقشة. 



يقدّم رئيس الحكومة عرضا حول برنامجه لمجلس الأمة. 



يمكن مجلس الأمة أن يصدر لائحة. 



المادة 81 



يقدّم رئيس الحكومة استقالة حكومته لرئيس الجمهورية في حالة عدم موافقة المجلس الشعبي الوطني على البرنامج المعروض عليه. 



يعيّن رئيس الجمهورية من جديد رئيس حكومة حسب الكيفيات نفسها. 



المادة 82 



إذا لم تحصل من جديد موافقة المجلس الشعبي الوطني ينحلّ وجوبا. 



تستمر الحكومة القائمة في تسيير الشؤون العادية إلى غاية انتخاب المجلس الشعبي الوطني وذلك في أجل أقصاه ثلاثة (3) أشهر. 



المادة 83 



ينفـّذ رئيس الحكومة وينسّق البرنامج الذي يصادق عليه المجلس الشعبي الوطني. 



المادة 84 



تقدّم الحكومة سنويا إلى المجلس الشعبي الوطني بيانا عن السياسة العامة. 



تعقب بيان السياسة العامة مناقشة عمل الحكومة. 



يمكن أن تختتم هذه المناقشة بلائحة. 



كما يمكن أن يترتب على هذه المناقشة إيداع ملتمس رقابة يقوم به المجلس الشعبي الوطني طبقا لأحكام المواد 135 و 136 و 137 أدناه. 



لرئيس الحكومة أن يطلب من المجلس الشعبي الوطني تصويتا بالثـقة. وفي حالة عدم الموافقة على لائحة الثـقة يقدّم رئيس الحكومة استقالة حكومته. 



في هذه الحالة، يمكن لرئيس الجمهورية أن يلجأ، قبل قَبول الاستقالة، إلى أحكام المادة 129 أدناه. 



يمكن الحكومة أن تقدّم إلى مجلس الأمة بيانا عن السياسة العامة. 



المادة 85 



يمارس رئيس الحكومة، زيادة على السّلطات التي تخولها إياه صراحة أحكام             أخرى في الدّستور، الصلاحيات الآتية : 



1 - يوزّع الصلاحيات بين أعضاء الحكومة مع احترام الأحكام الدّستورية، 

2 - يرأس مجلس الحكومة، 

3 - يسهر على تنفيذ القوانين والتنظيمات، 

4 - يوقّع المراسيم التنفيذية، 

5 - يعيّن في وظائف الدّولة دون المساس بأحكام المادتين 77 و 78  السابقتي الذّكر. 

6 - يسهر على حسن سير الإدارة العمومية. 



المادة 86 



يمكن رئيس الحكومة أن يقدّم استقالة حكومته لرئيس الجمهورية. 



المادة 87 



لا يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال أن يفوّض رئيس الجمهورية سلطته في تعيين رئيس الحكومة وأعضائها وكذا رؤساء المؤسسات الدّستورية وأعضائها الذين لم ينصّ الدّستور على طريقة أخرى لتعيينهم. 



كما لا يجوز أن يفوّض سلطته في اللّجوء إلى الاستفتاء، وحلّ المجلس الشعبي الوطني، وتقرير إجراء الانتخابات التشريعية قبل أوانها، وتطبيق الأحكام المنصوص عليها في المواد 77 و 78 و 91 و من 93 إلى 95 و 97 و 124 و 126 و 127 و 128 من الدّستور. 



المادة 88 



إذا استحال على رئيس الجمهورية أن يمارس مهامّه بسبب مرض خطير ومزمن،يجتمع المجلس الدّستوري وجوبا، وبعد أن يتـثـبّـت من حقيقة هذا المانع بكلّ الوسائل الملائمة، يقترح بالإجماع على البرلمان التّصريح بثبوت المانع. 



يعلن البرلمان، المنعقد بغرفتيه المجتمعتين معا، ثبوت المانع لرئيس الجمهورية بأغلبية ثلثي (2/3) أعضائه، ويكلّف بتولّي رئاسة الدّولة بالنيابة مدة أقصاها خمسة وأربعون (45) يوما، رئيس مجلس الأمة الذي يمارس صلاحياته مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 90 من الدّستور. 



وفي حالة استمرار المانع بعد انقضاء خمسة وأربعون (45) يوما، يعلن الشّغور بالاستقالة وجوبا حسب الإجراء المنصوص عليه في الفقرتين السابقتين وطبقا لأحكام الفقرات الآتية من هذه المادة. 



في حالة استقالة رئيس الجمهورية أو وفاته، يجتمع المجلس الدّستوري وجوبا ويثبت الشّغور النهائي لرئاسة الجمهورية. 



وتبلّغ فورا  شهادة التصريح بالشّغور النهائي إلى البرلمان الذي يجتمع وجوبا. 



يتولّى رئيس مجلس الأمة مهام رئيس الدّولة مدّة أقصاها ستون (60) يوما، تنظم خلالها انتخابات رئاسية. 



ولا يحق لرئيس الدّولة المعيّن بهذه الطريقة أن يترشّح لرئاسة الجمهورية. 



وإذا اقترنت استقالة رئيس الجمهورية أو وفاته بشغور رئاسة مجلس الأمة لأيّ سبب كان، يجتمع المجلس الدّستوري وجوبا، ويثبت بالإجماع الشغور النهائي لرئاسة الجمهورية وحصول المانع لرئيس مجلس الأمة. وفي هذه الحالة، يتولّى رئيس المجلس الدّستوري مهام رئيس الدّولة. يضطّلع رئيس الدّولة المعيّن حسب الشروط المبيّنة أعلاه بمهمة رئيس الدّولة طبقا للشّروط المحدّدة في الفقرات السابقة وفي المادة 90 من الدّستور. ولا يمكنه أن يترشّح لرئاسة الجمهورية. 



المادة 89 



في حالة وفاة أحد المترشحين للانتخابات الرئاسية في الدور الثاني أو انسحابه أو حدوث أيّ مانع آخر له، يستمرّ رئيس الجمهورية القائم أو من يمارس مهام رئاسة الدّولة في ممارسة مهامه إلى غاية الإعلان عن انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية. 



في هذه الحالة، يمدّد المجلس الدّستوري مهلة إجراء هذه الانتخابات لمدّة أقصاها ستون (60) يوما. 



يحدّد قانون عضوي كيفيات وشروط تطبيق هذه الأحكام. 



المادة 90 



لا يمكن أن تقال أو تعدّل الحكومة القائمة إبّان حصول المانع لرئيس الجمهورية، أو وفاته، أو استقالته، حتى يشرع رئيس الجمهورية الجديد في ممارسة مهامه. 



يستقيل رئيس الحكومة القائمة وجوبا، إذا ترشّح لرئاسة الجمهورية، ويمارس وظيفة رئيس الحكومة حينئذ أحد أعضائها الذي يعيّنه رئيس الدّولة. 



لا يمكن، في فترتي الخمسة والأربعين (45) يوما والستين (60) يوما المنصوص عليهما في المادتين 88 و 89، تطبيق الأحكام المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين 7 و 8 من المادة 77، والمواد 79 و 124 و 129 و 136 و 137 و 174 و 176 و 177 من الدّستور. 



لا يمكن، خلال هاتين الفترتين، تطبيق أحكام المواد 91 و 93 و 94 و 95 و 97 من الدّستور، إلاّ بموافقة البرلمان المنعقد بغرفتيه المجتمعتين معا، بعد استشارة المجلس الدّستوري والمجلس الأعلى للأمن. 



المادة 91 



يقرّر رئيس الجمهورية، إذا دعت الضرورة الملحّة، حالة الطوارئ أو الحصار، لمدّة معيّنة بعد اجتماع المجلس الأعلى للأمن، واستشارة رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني، ورئيس مجلس الأمة، ورئيس الحكومة، ورئيس المجلس الدّستوري، ويتخذ كل التّـدابير اللاّزمة لاسـتـتـبـاب الوضع. 



ولا يمكن تمديد حالة الطوارئ أو الحصار، إلاّ بعد موافقة البرلمان، المنعقد بغرفتيه المجتمعتين معا. 



المادة 92 



يحدّد تنظيم حالة الطوارئ وحالة الحصار بموجب قانون عضوي.

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

المادة 93 



يقرّر رئيس الجمهورية الحالة الاستثنائية إذا كانت البلاد مهدّدة بخطر داهم يوشك أن يصيب مؤسساتها الدّستورية أو استقلالها أو سلامة ترابها. 



ولا يتّخذ مثل هذا الإجراء إلاّ بعد استشارة رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني ورئيس مجلس الأمة والمجلس الدّستوري، والاستماع إلى المجلس الأعلى للأمن ومجلس الوزراء. 



تخوّل الحالة الاستثنائية رئيس الجمهورية أن يتّخذ الإجراءات الاستثنائية التي تستوجبها المحافظة على استقلال الأمة والمؤسسات الدّستورية في الجمهورية. 



ويجتمع البرلمان وجوبا. 



تنتهي الحالة الاستثنائية، حسب الأشكال والإجراءات السالفة الذّكر التي أوجبت إعلانها. 



المادة 94 



يقرّر رئيس الجمهورية التعبئة العامة في مجلس الوزراء بعد الاستماع إلى المجلس الأعلى للأمن واستشارة رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني ورئيس مجلس الأمة. 



المادة 95 



إذا وقع عدوان فعلي على البلاد أو يوشك أن يقع حسبما نصت عليه الترتيبات الملائمة لميثاق الأمم المتحدة، يعلن رئيس الجمهورية الحرب، بعد اجتماع مجلس الوزراء والاستماع إلى المجلس الأعلى للأمن واستشارة رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني ورئيس مجلس الأمة. 



ويجتمع البرلمان وجوبا. 



ويوجه رئيس الجمهورية خطابا للأمة يعلمها بذلك. 



المادة 96 



يوقف العمل بالّدستور مدة حالة الحرب ويتولى رئيس الجمهورية جميع السّلطات. 



وإذا انتهت المدّة الرئاسية لرئيس الجمهورية تمدّد وجوبا إلى غاية نهاية الحرب. 



في حالة استقالة رئيس الجمهورية أو وفاته أو حدوث أي مانع آخر له، يخوّل رئيس مجلس الأمة باعتباره رئيسا للدّولة، كل الصّلاحيات التي تستوجبها حالة الحرب، حسب الشروط نفسها التي تسري على رئيس الجمهورية. 



في حالة اقتران شغور رئاسة الجمهورية ورئاسة مجلس الأمة، يتولى رئيس المجلس الدّستوري وظائف رئيس الدّولة حسب الشروط المبينة سابقا. 



المادة 97 



يوقّع رئيس الجمهورية اتفاقيات الهدنة ومعاهدات السّلم. 



ويتلقى رأي المجلس الدّستوري في الاتفاقيات المتعلقة بهما. 



ويعرضها فورا على كل غرفة من البرلمان لتوافق عليها صراحة. 



الفصل الثاني 

السلطة التشريعية 



المادة 98 



يمارس السّلطة التشريعية برلمان يتكّون من غرفتين، وهما المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة. 



وله السيّادة في إعداد القانون والتصويت عليه. 



المادة 99 



يراقب البرلمان عمل الحكومة وفقا للشّروط المحّددة في المواد 80  و84 و 133 و 134 من الدّستور. 



يمارس المجلس الشعبي الوطني الرّقابة المنصوص عليها في المواد من 135 إلى 137 من الدّستور. 



المادة 100 



واجب البرلمان، في إطار اختصاصاته الدّستورية، أن يبقى وفيّا لثقة الشّعب، ويظلّ يتحسّس تطلعاته. 



المادة 101 



ينتخب أعضاء المجلس الشعبي الوطني عن طريق الاقتراع العام المباشر والسرّي. 



ينتخب ثلثا (2/3) أعضاء مجلس الأمة عن طريق الاقتراع غير المباشر والسرّي من بين ومن طرف أعضاء المجالس الشعبية البلدية والمجلس الشعبي الولائي. ويعين رئيس الجمهورية الثلث الآخر من أعضاء مجلس الأمة من بين الشخصيات والكفاءات الوطنية في المجالات العلمية والثقافية والمهنية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية. 



عدد أعضاء مجلس الأمة يساوي، على الأكثر، نصف عدد أعضاء المجلس  الشعبي الوطني. 



يحدّد القانون كيفيات تطبيق الفقرة الثانية السابقة. 



المادة 102 



ينتخب المجلس الشعبي الوطني لمدّة خمس (05) سنوات. 



تحدّد مهمة مجلس الأمة بمدّة ست (06) سنوات. 



تجدّد تشكيلة مجلس الأمة بالنصف كل ثلاث (03) سنوات. 



لا يمكن تمديد مهمة البرلمان إلاّ في ظروف خطيرة جدا لا تسمح بإجراء انتخابات عادية. 



ويثبت البرلمان المنعقد بغرفتيه المجتمعتين معا هذه الحالة بقرار، بناء على اقتراح رئيس الجمهورية واستشارة المجلس الدّستوري. 



المادة 103 



تحدّد كيفيات انتخاب النواب وكيفيات انتخاب أعضاء مجلس الأمة أو تعيينهم، وشروط قابليتهم للانتخاب، ونظام عدم قابليتهم للانتخاب، وحالات التنافي، بموجب قانون عضوي. 



المادة 104 



إثبات عضوية النواب وأعضاء مجلس الأمة من اختصاص كل من الغرفتين على حدة. 



المادة 105 



مهمة النائب وعضو مجلس الأمة وطنية، قابلة للتجديد، ولا يمكن الجمع    بينهما وبين مهام أو وظائف أخرى. 



المادة 106 



كل نائب أو عضو مجلس الأمة لا يستوفي شروط قابلية انتخابه أو يفقدها، يتعرّض لسقوط مهمته البرلمانية. 



ويقرّر المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مجلس الأمة، حسب الحالة، هذا السقوط بأغلبية أعضائهما. 



المادة 107 



النائب أو عضو مجلس الأمة مسؤول أمام زملائه الذين يمكنهم تجريده من مهمته النيابية إن اقترف فعلا يخلّ بشرف مهمته. 



يحدّد النظام الداخلي لكل واحدة من الغرفتين، الشروط التي يتعرّض فيها أي نائب أو عضو مجلس الأمة للإقصاء. ويقرّر هذا الإقصاء، حسب الحالة، المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مجلس الأمة بأغلبية أعضائهما، دون المساس بجميع المتابعات الأخرى الواردة في القانون. 



المادة 108 



يحدّد قانون عضوي الحالات التي يقبل فيها البرلمان استقالة أحد أعضائه. 



المادة 109 



الحصانة البرلمانية معترف بها للنواب ولأعضاء مجلس الأمة مدّة نيابتهم ومهمتهم البرلمانية. 



ولا يمكن أن يتابعوا أو يوقفوا. وعلى العموم لا يمكن أن ترفع عليهم أية دعوى مدنية أو جزائية أو يسلّط عليهم أي ضغط بسبب ماعبروا عنه من آراء أو ما تلفظوا به من كلام، أو بسبب تصويتهم خلال ممارسة مهامهم البرلمانية. 



المادة 110 



لا يجوز الشروع في متابعة أي نائب أو عضو مجلس الأمة بسبب جناية أو جنحة إلاّ بتنازل صريح منه، أو بإذن، حسب الحالة، من المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مجلس الأمة الذي يقرّر رفع الحصانة عنه بأغلبية أعضائه. 



المادة 111 



في حالة تلبُّس أحد النواب أو أحد أعضاء مجلس الأمة بجنحة أو جناية، يمكن توقيفه. ويخطر بذلك مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني، أو مكتب مجلس الأمة، حسب الحالة، فوراً. 



يمكن المكتب المخطر أن يطلب إيقاف المتابعة وإطلاق سراح النائب أو عضو مجلس الأمة، على أن يعمل فيما بعد بأحكام المادة 110 أعلاه. 



المادة 112 



يحدّد قانون عضوي شروط استخلاف النائب أو عضو مجلس الأمة في حالة شغور مقعده. 



المادة 113 



تبتدئ الفترة التشريعية، وجوبا، في اليوم العاشر الموالي لتاريخ انتخاب المجلس الشعبي الوطني، تحت رئاسة أكبر النواب سنا، وبمساعدة أصغر نائبين منهم. 



ينتخب المجلس الشعبي الوطني مكتبه ويشكّل لجانه. 



تطبّق الأحكام السابقة الذّكر على مجلس الأمة. 



المادة 114 



ينتخب رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني للفترة التشريعية. 



ينتخب رئيس مجلس الأمة بعد كل تجديد جزئي لتشكيلة المجلس. 



المادة 115 



يحدّد قانون عضوي تنظيم المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة، وعملهما، وكذا العلاقات الوظيفية بينهما وبين الحكومة. 



يحدّد القانون ميزانية الغرفتين والتعويضات التي تدفع للنواب وأعضاء مجلس الأمة. 



يعدّ المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة نظامهما الدّاخلي ويصادقان عليهما. 



المادة 116 



جلسات البرلمان علانية. 



وتدوّن مداولاته في محاضر تنشر طبقا للشّروط التي يحّددها القانون العضوي. 



يجوز للمجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة أن يعقدا جلسات مغلقة بطلب من رئيسيهما، أو من أغلبية أعضائهما الحاضرين، أو بطلب من رئيس الحكومة. 



المادة 117 



يشكّل المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة لجانهما الدائمة في إطار نظامهما الدّاخلي. 



المادة 118 



يجتمع البرلمان في دورتين عاديتين كلّ سنة، ومدّة كلّ دورة  أربعة (04) أشهر على الأقل. 



يمكن أن يجتمع البرلمان في دورة غير عادية بمبادرة من رئيس الجمهورية. ويمكن كذلك أن يجتمع باستدعاء من رئيس الجمهورية بطلب من رئيس الحكومة، أو بطلب من ثلثي (3/2) أعضاء المجلس الشعبي الوطني. 



تختتم الدّورة غير العادية بمجّرد ما يستنفذ البرلمان جدول الأعمال الذي استدعي من أجله. 



المادة 119 



لكلّ من رئيس الحكومة والنواب حق المبادرة بالقوانين. 



تكون اقتراحات القوانين قابلة للمناقشة، إذا قدّمها عشرون (20) نائبا. 



تعرض مشاريع القوانين على مجلس الوزراء، بعد الأخذ  برأي  مجلس الدّولة، ثم يودعها رئيس الحكومة مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني.

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

المادة 120 



يجب أن يكون كل مشروع أو اقتراح قانون موضوع مناقشة من طرف المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة على التوالي حتى تتم المصادقة عليه. 



تنصبّ مناقشة مشاريع أو اقتراحات القوانين من طرف المجلس الشعبي الوطني على النص المعروض عليه. 



يناقش مجلس الأمة النص الذي صوّت عليه المجلس الشعبي الوطني ويصادق عليه بأغلبية ثلاثة أرباع (4/3) أعضائه. 



وفي حالة حدوث خلاف بين الغرفتين، تجتمع، بطلب من رئيس الحكومة، لجنة متساوية الأعضاء تتكون من أعضاء كلتا الغرفتين من أجل اقتراح نص يتعلق بالأحكام محلّ الخلاف. 



تعرض الحكومة هذا النص على الغرفتين للمصادقة عليه، ولا يمكن إدخال أي تعديل عليه إلاّ بموافقة الحكومة. 



وفي حالة استمرار الخلاف يسحب النص. 



يصادق البرلمان على قانون المالية في مدّة أقصاها خمسة وسبعون (75) يوما من تاريخ إيداعه، طبقا للفقرات السابقة. 



وفي حالة عدم المصادقة عليه في الأجل المحدّد سابقا، يصدر رئيس الجمهورية مشروع الحكومة بأمر. 



تحدّد الإجراءات الأخرى بموجب القانون العضوي المذكور في المادة 115 من الدّستور. 



المادة 121 



لا يقبل اقتراح أي قانون، مضمونه أو نتيجته تخفيض الموارد العمـوميـة، أو زيـادة النفـقـات العمـوميـة، إلاّ إذا كـان مـرفـوقـا بـتـدابـيـر تـستهدف الزيادة في إيرادات الدّولة، أو توفير مبالغ مالية في فصل آخر من النفقات العمومية تساوي على الأقل المبالغ المقترح إنفاقها. 



المادة 122 



يشرّع البرلمان في الميادين التي يخصصها له الدّستور، وكذلك في المجالات الآتية : 



1 - حقوق الأشخاص وواجباتهم الأساسية، لا سيما نظام الحرّيات العمومية، وحماية الحرّيات الفردية، وواجبات المواطنين، 

2 - القواعد العامة المتعلقة بقانون الأحوال الشخصية، وحقّ الأسرة، لا سيما الزواج، والطلاق، والبنوّة، والأهلية، والتركات، 

3 - شروط استقرار الأشخاص، 

4 - التشريع الأساسي المتعلق بالجنسية، 

5 - القواعد العامة المتعلقة بوضعية الأجانب، 

6 - القواعد المتعلقة بالتنظيم القضائي، وإنشاء الهيئات القضائية، 

7 - قواعد قانون العقوباتّ، والإجراءات الجزائية، لا سيما تحديد الجنايات والجنح، والعقوبات المختلفة المطابقة لها، والعفو الشامل، وتسليم المجرمين، ونظام السّجون، 

8 - القواعد العامة للإجراءات المدنية وطرق التنفيذ، 

9 - نظام الالتزامات المدنية والتجارية، ونظام الملكية، 

10 - التقـسيم الإقليمي للبلاد، 

11 - المصادقة على المخطط الوطني، 

12 - التصويت على ميزانية الدّولة، 

13 - إحداث الضرائب والجبايات والرسوم والحقوق المختلفة، وتحديد       أساسها ونسبها، 

14 - النظام الجمركي، 

15 - نظام إصدار النقود، ونظام البنوك والقرض والتأمينات، 

16 - القواعد العامة المتعلقة بالتعليم، والبحث العلمي، 

17 - القواعد العامة المتعلقة بالصحة العمومية والسكان، 

18 - القواعد العامة المتعلقة بقانون العمل والضمان الاجتماعي، وممارسة الحقّ النقابي، 

19 - القواعد العامة المتعلقة بالبيئة وإطار المعيشة، والتهيئة العمرانية، 

20 - القواعد العامة المتعلقة بحماية الثروة الحيوانية والنباتية، 

21 - حماية التراث الثـقافي والتاريخي، والمحافظة عليه، 

22 - النظام العام للغابات والأراضي الرّعوية، 

23 - النظام العام للمياه، 

24 - النظام العام للمناجم والمحروقات، 

25 - النظام العقاري، 

26 - الضمانات الأساسية للموظفين، والقانون الأساسي العام للوظيف العمومي، 

27 - القواعد العامة المتعلقة بالدّفاع الوطني واستعمال السلطات المدنية القوات المسلّحة، 

28 - قواعد نقل الملكية من القطاع العام إلى القطاع الخاص، 

29 - إنشاء فئات المؤسـسات، 

30 - إنشاء أوسمة الدّولة ونياشينها وألقابها التّـشريفية. 



المادة 123 



إضافة إلى المجالات المخصّصة للقوانين العضوية بموجب الدّستور، يشرّع البرلمان بقوانين عضوية في المجالات الآتية : 



- تنظيم السلطات العمومية ، وعملها، 

- نظام الانتخابات، 

- القانون المتعلق بالأحزاب السياسية، 

- القانون المتعلق بالإعلام، 

- القانون الأساسي للقضاء، والتنظيم القضائي، 

- القانون المتعلق بقوانين المالية، 

- القانون المتعلق بالأمن الوطني. 



تتم المصادقة على القانون العضوي، بالأغلبية المطلقة للنواب وبأغلبية ثلاثة أرباع (4/3) أعضاء مجلس الأمة. 



يخضع القانون العضوي لمراقبة مطابقة النص مع الدّستور من طرف المجلس الدّستوري قبل صدوره. 



المادة 124 



لرئيس الجمهورية أن يشرّع بأوامر في حالة شغور المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو بين دورتي البرلمان. 



ويعرض رئيس الجمهورية النصوص التي اتّخذها على كل غرفة من البرلمان في أول دورة له لتوافق عليها. 



تعدّ لاغية الأوامر التي لا يوافق عليها البرلمان. 



يمكن رئيس الجمهورية أن يشرّع بأوامر في الحالة الاستثنائية المذكورة في المادة 93 من الدّستور. 



تتخذ الأوامر في مجلس الوزراء. 



المادة 125 



يمارس رئيس الجمهورية السّلطة التّنظيمية في المسائل غير المخصصة للقانون. 



يندرج تطبيق القوانين في المجال التنظيمي الذي يعود لرئيس الحكومة. 



المادة 126 



يصدر رئيس الجمهورية القانون في أجل ثلاثين (30) يوما، ابتداء من تاريخ تسلّمه إياه. 



غير أنه إذا أخطرت سلطة من السلطات المنصوص عليها في المادة 166 الآتية، المجلس الدّستوري، قبل صدور القانون، يوقف هذا الأجل حتى يفصل في ذلك المجلس الدّستوري وفق الشروط التي تحدّدها المادة 167 الآتية. 



المادة 127 



يمكن رئيس الجمهورية أن يطلب إجراء مداولة ثانية في قانون تم التصويت عليه في غضون الثلاثين (30) يوما الموالية لتاريخ إقراره. 



وفي هذه الحالة لا يتم إقرار القانون إلاّ بأغلبية ثلثي (3/2) أعضاء المجلس الشعبي الوطني. 



المادة 128 



يمكن رئيس الجمهورية أن يوجّه خطابا إلى البرلمان. 



المادة 129 



يمكن رئيس الجمهورية أن يقرّر حل المجلس الشعبي الوطني، أو إجراء انتخابات تشريعية قبل أوانها، بعد استشارة رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني، ورئيس مجلس الأمة، ورئيس الحكومة. 



وتجري هذه الانتخابات في كلتا الحالتين في أجل أقصاه ثلاثة (03) أشهر. 



المادة 130 



يمكن البرلمان أن يفتح مناقشة حول السياسة الخارجية بناء على طلب رئيس الجمهورية أو رئيس إحدى الغرفتين. 



يمكن أن تتوج هذه المناقشة، عند الاقتضاء، بإصدار البرلمان، المنعقد بغرفتيه المجتمعتين معا، لائحة يبلّغها إلى رئيس الجمهورية. 



المادة 131 



يصادق رئيس الجمهورية على اتفاقيات الهدنة، ومعاهدات السّلم والتحالف والاتحاد، والمعاهدات المتعلقة بحدود الدّولة، والمعاهدات المتعلقة بقانون الأشخاص، والمعاهدات التي تترتب عليها نفقات غير واردة في ميزانية الدّولة، بعد أن توافق عليها كلّ غرفة من البرلمان صراحة. 



المادة 132 



المعاهدات التي يصادق عليها رئيس الجمهورية، حسب الشّروط المنصوص عليها في الدّستور، تسمو على القانون. 



المادة 133 



يمكن أعضاء البرلمان استجواب الحكومة في إحدى قضايا الساعة. 



يمكن لجان البرلمان أن تستمع إلى أعضاء الحكومة. 



المادة 134 



يمكن أعضاء البرلمان أن يوجّهوا أيّ سؤال شفوي أو كتابي إلى أيّ عضو في الحكومة. 



ويكون الجواب عن السؤال الكتابي كتابيا، خلال أجل أقصاه ثلاثون (30) يوما. 



وتتم الإجابة عن الأسئلة الشفوية في جلسات المجلس. 



إذا رأت أيّ من الغرفتين أن جواب عضو الحكومة، شفويا كان أو كتابيا، يبرّر إجراء مناقشة، تجري المناقشة حسب الشروط التي ينص عليها النظام الدّاخلي للمجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة. 



تنشر الأسئلة والأجوبة طبقا للشروط التي يخضع لها نشر محاضر مناقشات البرلمان. 



المادة 135 



يمكن المجلس الشعبي الوطني لدى مناقشته بيان السياسة العامة، أن يصوّت على ملتمس رقابة ينصبّ على مسؤولية الحكومة. 



ولا يُقبل هذا الملتمس إلاّ إذا وقّعه سُبع (7/1) عدد النواب على الأقل. 



المادة 136 



تتم الموافقة على ملتمس الرّقابة بتصويت أغلبية ثلثي (2/3) النواب. 



ولا يتم التصويت إلاّ بعد ثلاثة (03) أيام من تاريخ إيداع ملتمس الرّقابة. 



المادة 137 



إذا صادق المجلس الشعبي الوطني على ملتمس الرّقابة، يقدّم رئيس الحكومة استقالة حكومته إلى رئيس الجمهورية. 



الفصل الثالث 

السّلطة القضائية 



المادة 138 



السلطة القضائية مستقلة، وتمارس في إطار القانون. 



المادة 139 



تحمي السّلطة القضائية المجتمع والحرّيات، وتضمن للجميع ولكلّ واحد المحافظة على حقوقهم الأساسية. 



المادة 140 



أساس القضاء مبادئ الـشّـرعيّة والمساواة. 



الكلّ سواسية أمام القضاء، وهو في متناول الجميع ويجسّده احترام القانون. 



المادة 141 



يصدر القضاء أحكامه باسم الشّعب. 



المادة 142 



تخضع العقوبات الجزائية إلى مبدئي الشّرعيّة والشّخصيّة. 



المادة 143 



ينظر القضاء في الطّعن في قرارات السّلطات الإدارية. 



المادة 144 



تعلّل الأحكام القضائية، وينطق بها في جلسات علانية. 



المادة 145 



على كلّ أجهزة الدّولة المختصة أن تقوم، في كلّ وقت وفي كلّ مكان، وفي جميع الظروف، بتنفيذ أحكام القضاء. 



المادة 146 



يختصّ القضاء بإصدار الأحكام. 



ويمكن أن يعينهم في ذلك مساعدون شعبيون حسب الشروط التي يحدّدها القانون. 



المادة 147 



لا يخضع القاضي إلاّ للقانون. 



المادة 148 



القاضي محمي من كل أشكال الضغوط والتدخلات والمناورات التي قد تضرّ بأداء مهمته، أو تمسّ نزاهة حكمه. 



المادة 149 



القاضي مسؤول أمام المجلس الأعلى للقضاء عن كيفية قيامه بمهمته، حسب الأشكال المنصوص عليها في القانون. 



المادة 150 



يحمي القانون المتقاضي من أيّ تعسّف أو أيّ انحراف يصدر من القاضي. 



المادة 151 



الحقّ في الدّفاع معترف به. 



الحقّ في الدّفاع مضمون في القضايا الجزائية. 



المادة 152 



تمثّل المحكمة العليا الهيئة المقوّمة لأعمال المجالس القضائية والمحاكم. 



يؤسّـس مجلس دولة كهيئة مقوّمة لأعمال الجهات القضائية الإدارية. 



تضمن المحكمة العليا ومجلس الدّولة توحيد الاجتهاد القضائي في جميع أنحاء البلاد ويسهران على احترام القانون. 



تؤسّـس محكمة تنازع تتولّى الفصل في حالات تنازع الاختصاص بين المحكمة العليا ومجلس الدّولة. 



المادة 153 



يحدّد قانون عضوي تنظيم المحكمة العليا، ومجلس الدّولة، ومحكمة التّنازع، وعملهم، واختصاصاتهم الأخرى. 



المادة 154 



يرأس رئيس الجمهورية، المجلس الأعلى للقضاء. 



المادة 155 



يقرّر المجلس الأعلى للقضاء، طبقا للشّروط التي يحدّدها القانون، تعيين القضاة، ونقلهم، وسير سلّمهم الوظيفي. 



ويسهر على احترام أحكام القانون الأساسي للقضاء، وعلى رقابة انضباط القضاة تحت رئاسة الرئيس الأول للمحكمة العليا. 



المادة 156 



يبدي المجلس الأعلى للقضاء رأيا استشاريا قبليّا في ممارسة رئيس الجمهورية حقّ العفو. 



المادة 157 



يحدّد قانون عضوي تشكيل المجلس الأعلى للقضاء، وعمله، وصلاحياته الأخرى. 



المادة 158 



تؤسّس محكمة عليا للدّولة، تختص بمحاكمة رئيس الجمهورية عن الأفعال التي يمكن وصفها بالخيانة العظمى، ورئيس الحكومة عن الجنايات والجنح، التي يرتكبانها بمناسبة تأديتهما مهامهما. 



يحدّد قانون عضوي تشكيلة المحكمة العليا للدّولة وتنظيمها وسيرها وكذا الإجراءات المطبّقة. 




الباب الثالث 

الرقابة والمؤسسات الاستشارية 



الفصل الأول 

الــرّقــابــة 



المادة 159 



تضطّلع المجالس المنتخبة بوظيفة الرّقابة في مدلولها الشعبي. 



المادة 160 



تقدّم الحكومة لكلّ غرفة من البرلمان عرضا عن استعمال الاعتمادات المالية التي أقرّتها لكلّ سنة مالية. 



تختتم السنة المالية فيما يخصّ البرلمان، بالتصويت على قانون يتضمن تسوية ميزانية السنة المالية المعنية من قبل كلّ غرفة من البرلمان. 



المادة 161 



يمكن كلّ غرفة من البرلمان، في إطار اختصاصاتها، أن تنشئ  في أيّ وقت لجان تحقيق في قضايا ذات مصلحة عامة. 



المادة 162 



المؤسـسات الدّستورية وأجهزة الرّقابة مكلّفة بالتّحقيق في تطابق العمل التشريعي والتنفيذي مع الدّستور، وفي ظروف استخدام الوسائل المادّية والأموال العمومية وتسييرها. 



المادة 163 



يؤسس مجلس دستوري يكلّف بالسّهر على احترام الدّستور. 



كما يسهر المجلس الدّستوري على صحة عمليات الاستفتاء، وانتخاب رئيس الجمهورية، والانتخابات التشريعية، ويعلن نتائج هذه العمليات. 



المادة 164 



يتكوّن المجلس الدّستوري من تسعة (9) أعضاء : ثلاثة (3) أعضاء من بينهم رئيس المجلس يعيّنهم رئيس الجمهورية، واثنان (2) ينتخبهما المجلس الشعبي الوطني، واثنان (2) ينتخبهما مجلس الأمة، وعضو واحد (1) تنتخبه المحكمة العليا، وعضو واحد (1) ينتخبه مجلس الدّولة. 



بمجرّد انتخاب أعضاء المجلس الدّستوري أو تعيينهم، يتوقّفون عن ممارسة   أيّ عضويّة أو أيّ وظيفة أو تكليف أو مهمة أخرى. 



يعيّن رئيس الجمهورية رئيس المجلس الدّستوري لفترة واحدة مدتها    ست (6) سنوات. 



يضطّلع أعضاء المجلس الدّستوري بمهامهم مرة واحدة مدّتها ست (6) سنوات، ويجدّد نصف عدد أعضاء المجلس الدستوري كل ثلاث (3) سنوات. 



المادة 165 



يفصل المجلس الدّستوري، بالإضافة إلى الاختصاصات التي خوّلتها إيّاه صراحة أحكام أخرى في الدّستور، في دستورية المعاهدات والقوانين، والتنظيمات، إما برأي قبل أن تصبح واجبة التنفيذ، أو بقرار في الحالة العكسية. 



يبدي المجلس الدّستوري، بعد أن يخطره رئيس الجمهورية، رأيه وجوبا   في دستورية القوانين العضوية بعد أن يصادق عليها البرلمان. 



كما يفصل المجلس الدّستوري في مطابقة النظام الدّاخلي لكل من غرفتي البرلمان للدّستور، حسب الإجراءات المذكورة في الفقرة السّابقة. 



المادة 166 



يخطر رئيس الجمهورية أو رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو رئيس مجلس الأمة، المجلس الدّستوري. 



المادة 167 



يتداول المجلس الدّستوري في جلسة مغلقة، ويعطي رأيه أو يصدر قراره في ظرف العشرين (20) يوما الموالية لتاريخ الإخطار. 



يحدّد المجلس الدّستوري قواعد عمله. 



المادة 168 



إذا ارتأى المجلس الدّستوري عدم دستورية معاهدة أو اتفاق،أو اتفاقية، فلا يتمّ التّصديق عليها. 



المادة 169 



إذا ارتأى المجلس الدّستوري أن نصّاً تشريعيّا أو تنظيميّا غير دستوريّ، يفقد هذا النص أثره، ابتداء من يوم قرار المجلس. 



المادة 170 



يؤسّس مجلس محاسبة يكلّف بالرّقابة البعدية لأموال الدّولة والجماعات الإقليمية والمرافق العمومية. 



يعدّ مجلس المحاسبة تقريراً سنويا يرفعه إلى رئيس الجمهورية. 



يحدّد القانون صلاحيات مجلس المحاسبة ويضبط تنظيمه وعمله وجزاء تحقيقاته.

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

الفصل الثاني 

المـؤسّـسات الاسـتـشـاريّـة 



المادة 171 



يؤسس لدى رئيس الجمهورية مجلس إسلامي أعلى، يتولّى على الخصوص ما يأتي : 



- الحثّ على الاجتهاد وترقيته، 

- إبداء الحكم الشرعي فيما يعرض عليه، 

- رفع تقرير دوري عن نشاطه إلى رئيس الجمهورية. 



المادة 172 



يتكوّن المجلس الإسلامي الأعلى من خمسة عشر (15) عضوا منهم الرّئيس، يعيّنهم رئيس الجمهورية من بين الكفاءات الوطنية العليا في مختلف العلوم. 



المادة 173 



يؤسّـس مجلس أعلى للأمن يرأسه رئيس الجمهورية، مهمته تقديم الآراء إلى رئيس الجمهورية في كل القضايا المتعلقة بالأمن الوطني. 



يحدّد رئيس الجمهورية كيفيات تنظيم المجلس الأعلى للأمن وعمله. 



الباب الرّابع 

الـتّـعـديـل الـدّسـتـوري 



المادة 174 



لرئيس الجمهورية حق المبادرة بالتعديل الدّستوري، وبعد أن يصوّت عليه المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة بنفس الصيغة حسب الشّروط نفسها التي تطبّق على نصّ تشريعي، يعرض التعديل على استفتاء الشّعب خلال الخمسين (50) يوما الموالية لإقراره. 



يصدر رئيس الجمهورية التّعديل الدّستوري الذي صادق عليه الشعب. 



المادة 175 



يصبح القانون الذي يتضمّن مشروع التعديل الدّستوري لاغيا، إذا رفضه الشعب. 



ولا يمكن عرضه من جديد على الشّعب خلال الفترة التشريعيّة. 



المادة 176 



إذا ارتأى المجلس الدّستوري أن مشروع أيّ تعديل دستوريّ لا يمسّ البتّة المبادئ العامة التي تحكم المجتمع الجزائري، وحقوق الإنسان والمواطن وحرياتهما، ولا يمسّ بأيّ كيفية التوازنات الأساسية للسّلطات والمؤسسات الدّستوريّة، وعلّل رأيه، أمكن رئيس الجمهورية أن يصدر القانون الذي يتضمّن التّعديل الدّستوري مباشرة دون أن يعرضه على الاستفتاء الشعبي، متى أحرز ثلاثة أرباع (3/4) أصوات أعضاء غرفتي البرلمان. 



المادة 177 



يمكن ثلاثة أرباع (3/4) أعضاء غرفتي البرلمان المجتمعتين معا، أن يبادروا باقتراح تعديل الدّستور على رئيس الجمهورية الذي يمكنه عرضه على الاستفتاء الشعبي. 



ويصدره في حالة الموافقة عليه. 



المادة 178 



لا يمكن أيّ تعديل دستوري أن يمسّ : 



1 - الطّابع الجمهوري للدّولة، 

2 - النظام الدّيمقراطي القائم على التعدّدية الحزبية، 

3 - الإسلام باعتباره دين الدّولة، 

4 - العربية باعتبارها اللّغة الوطنية والرّسميّة، 

5 - الحرّيات الأساسية وحقوق الإنسان والمواطن، 

6 - سلامة التراب الوطني ووحدته. 

أحكام إنتقالية 



المادة 179 



تتولّى الهيئة التشريعية القائمة عند إصدار هذا الدّستور وإلى غاية انتهاء مهمّتها وكذا رئيس الجمهورية بعد انتهاء هذه المهمّة وإلى غاية انتخاب المجلس الشعبي الوطني، مهمّة التّشريع بأوامر بما في ذلك في المسائل التي أصبحت تدخل ضمن القوانين العضوية. 



المادة 180 



ريثما يتم تنصيب المؤسّـسات المنصوص عليها في هذا الدّستور : 



- يستمرّ سريان مفعول القوانين التي تتعلق بالمواضيع التي تخضع لمجال القوانين العضوية، إلى أن تعدّل أو تستبدل وفق الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في الدّستور، 

- يمارس المجلس الدّستوري بتمثيله الحالي الاختصاصات المسندة إليه بموجب هذا الدّستور، حتى تاريخ تنصيب المؤسـّسات الممثلة فيه. وكلّ تغيير أو إضافة يجب أن يتمّ مع مراعاة الفقرة 3 من المادة 164 من هذا الدّستور، مع استعمال القرعة عند الحاجة، 

- يمارس المجلس الشعبي الوطني المنتخب السّلطة التشريعية كاملة حتى تنصيب مجلس الأمة. ويمكن رئيس الجمهورية وقف إصدار القوانين المتّخذة بمبادرة من النّواب إلى غاية المصادقة عليها من قبل مجلس الأمة. 



المادة : 181 



يجدّد نصف (1/2) عدد أعضاء مجلس الأمة أثناء مدّة العضوية الأولى عقب السنة الثالثة عن طريق القرعة. ويستخلف أعضاء مجلس الأمة الذين وقعت عليهم القرعة وفق الشّروط نفسها وحسب الإجراء نفسه المعمول به في انتخابهم أو تعيينهم. 



لا تشمل القرعة رئيس مجلس الأمة الذي يمارس العهدة الأولى مدّة  ست (6) سنوات. 



المادة 182 



يصدر رئيس الجمهورية نصّ التّعديل الدّستوري الذي أقرّه الشّعب، وينفّذ كقانون أساسي للجمهورية. 



























لا يمكن بأيّ حال من الأحوال أن يسلّم أو يطرد لا جئ سياسي يتمتّع قانونا بحقّ اللّجوء.

----------


## توفيق الجزائري

*دســـتــــور*

*الجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية**الشعبية*

*الجريدة الرسمية رقم 76 المؤرخة في 8 ديسمبر 1996*
*معدل بـ :*
*القانون رقم 02-03 المؤرخ في 10 أبريل 2002 الجريدة الرسمية رقم 25 المؤرخة في 14 أبريل 2002*
*القانون رقم 08-19 المؤرخ في 15 نوفمبر 2008 الجريدة الرسمية رقم 63 المؤرخة في 16 نوفمبر 2008* 


*ديباجــة*



*الشعب الجزائري شعب حر، ومصمم على البقاء حرا**.*
*فتاريخه الطويل**سلسلة متصلة الحلقات من الكفاح والجهاد، جعلت الجزائر دائما منبت الحرية، وأرض**العزة والكرامة**.*
*لقد عرفت الجزائر في أعز اللحظات الحاسمة التي عاشها البحر**الأبيض المتوسط، كيف تجد في أبنائها، منذ العهد النوميدي، والفتح الإسلامي، حتى**الحروب التحريرية من الاستعمار، روادا للحرية، والوحدة والرقي، وبناة دول ديمقراطية**مزدهرة، طوال فترات المجد والسلام**.*
*وكان أول نوفمبر 1954 نقطة تحول فاصلة في تقرير مصيرها وتتويجا عظيما**لمقاومة ضروس، واجهت بها مختلف الاعتداءات على ثقافتها، وقيمها، والمكونات الأساسية**لهويتها، وهي الإسلام والعروبة والأمازيغية. وتمتد جذور نضالها اليوم في شتى**الميادين في ماضي أمتها المجيد**.*
*لقد تجمع الشعب الجزائري في ظل الحركة الوطنية، ثم انضوى تحت لواء**جبهة التحرير الوطني، وقدم تضحيات جساما من أجل أن يتكفل بمصيره الجماعي في كنف**الحرية والهوية الثقافية الوطنية المستعادتين، ويشيد مؤسساته الدستورية الشعبية**الأصيلة**.*
*وقد توجت جبهة التحرير الوطني ما بذلـه خيرة أبناء الجزائر من تضحيات**في الحرب التحريرية الشعبية بالاستقلال، وشيدت دولة عصرية كاملة السيادة**.*
*إن إيمان الشعب بالاختيارات الجماعية مكنه من تحقيق انتصارات كبرى،**طبعتها استعادة الثروات الوطنية بطابعها، وجعلتها دولة في خدمة الشعب وحده، تمارس**سلطاتها بكل استقلالية، بعيدة عن أي ضغط خارجي**.*
*إن الشعب الجزائري ناضل ويناضل دوما في سبيل الحرية والديمقراطية،**ويعتزم أن يبني بهذا الدستور مؤسسات دستورية، أساسها مشاركة كل جزائري وجزائرية في**تسيير الشؤون العمومية، والقدرة على تحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية، والمساواة، وضمان**الحرية لكل فرد**.*
*فالدستور يجسم عبقرية الشعب الخاصة، ومرآته الصافية التي تعكس**تطلعاته، وثمرة إصراره، ونتاج التحولات الاجتماعية العميقة التي أحدثها، وبموافقته**عليه يؤكد بكل عزم وتقدير أكثر من أي وقت مضى سمو القانون**.*
*إن الدستور فوق الجميع، وهو القانون الأساسي الذي يضمن الحقوق**والحريات الفردية والجماعية، ويحمي مبدأ حرية اختيار الشعب، ويضفي الشرعية على**ممارسة السلطات، ويكفل الحماية القانونية، ورقابة عمل السلطات العمومية في مجتمع**تسوده الشرعية، ويتحقق فيه تفتح الإنسان بكل أبعاده**.*
*فالشعب المتحصن بقيمه الروحية الراسخة، والمحافظ على تقاليده في**التضامن والعدل، واثق في قدرته على المساهمة الفعالة في التقدم الثقافي،**والاجتماعي، والاقتصادي، في عالم اليوم والغد**.*
*إن الجزائر، أرض الإسلام، وجزء لا يتجزأ من المغرب العربي الكبير،**وأرض عربية، وبلاد متوسطية وإفريقية تعتز بإشعاع ثورتها، ثورة أول نوفمبر، ويشرفها**الاحترام الذي أحرزته، وعرفت كيف تحافظ عليه بالتزامها إزاء كل القضايا العادلة في**العالم**.*
*وفخر الشعب، وتضحياته، وإحساسه بالمسؤوليات، وتمسكه العريق بالحرية،**والعدالة الاجتماعية، تمثل كلها أحسن ضمان لاحترام مبادئ هذا الدستور الذي يصادق**عليه وينقله إلى الأجيال القادمة ورثة رواد الحرية، وبناة المجتمع**الحر**.*



*البـاب الأول*

*المبـادئ العـامـة التـي تـحكم المـجتـمع**الجـزائـري*

*الفـصـل الأول : الجـزائـر*
*المادة الأولى : الجزائر جمهورية ديمقراطية شعبية.وهي وحدة لا تتجزأ.*
*المادة 2 : الإسلام دين الدولة.*
*المادة 3 : اللغة العربية هي اللغة الوطنية والرسمية.*
*المادة 3 مكرر**: تمازيغت هي كذلك لغة وطنية.*
*تعمل الدولة لترقيتها وتطويرها بكل تنوعاتها اللسانية المستعملة عبر التراب الوطني.*
*المادة 4 : عاصمة الجمهورية مدينة الجزائر.*
*المادة 5**: العلم الوطني والنشيد الوطني من مكاسب ثورة أول نوفمبر 1954 وهما غير قابلين للتغيير.*
*هذان الرمزان من رموز الثورة، هما رمزان للجمهورية بالصفات التالية:*
*1- علم الجزائر أخضر وأبيض تتوسطه نجمة وهلال أحمرا اللون.*
*2- النشيد الوطني هو "قسما" بجميع مقاطعه.*
*يحدد القانون خاتم الدولة.*
*الفـصـل الثـانـي : الشـعب*
*المادة 6 : الشعب مصدر كل سلطة.*
*السيادة الوطنية ملك للشعب وحده.*
*المادة 7 : السلطة التأسيسية ملك للشعب.*
*يمارس الشعب سيادته بواسطة المؤسسات الدستورية التي يختارها.*
*يمارس الشعب هذه السيادة عن طريق الاستفتاء وبواسطة ممثليه المنتخبين.*
*لرئيس الجمهورية أن يلتجئ إلى إرادة الشعب مباشرة.*
*المادة 8 : يختار الشعب لنفسه مؤسسات، غايتها ما يأتي:*
*- المحافظة على الاستقلال الوطني، ودعمه،*
*- المحافظة على الهوية، والوحدة الوطنية، ودعمها،*
*- حماية الحريات الأساسية للمواطن، والازدهار الاجتماعي والثقافي للأمة،*
*- القضاء على استغلال الإنسان للإنسان،*
*- حماية الاقتصاد الوطني من أي شكل من أشكال التلاعب، أو الاخـتـلاس، أو الاستحواذ، أو المصادرة غير المشروعة.*
*المادة 9 : لا يجوز للمؤسسات أن تقوم بما يأتي:*
*- الممارسات الإقطاعية، والجهوية، والمحسوبية،*
*- إقامة علاقات الاستغلال والـتبعية،*
*- السلوك المخالف للخُلُق الإسلامي وقيم ثورة نوفمبر.*
*المادة 10 : الشعب حر في اختيار ممثليه.*
*لا حدود لتمثيل الشعب، إلا ما نص عليه الدستور وقانون الانتخابات.* 
*الفـصل الثـالـث : الدولة*
*المادة 11 : تستمد الدولة مشروعيتها وسبب وجودها من إرادة الشعب.*
*شعارها : " بالشعب وللشعب".*
*وهي في خدمته وحده .*
*المادة 12 : تُمارَس سيادة الدولة على مجالها البري، ومجالها الجوي، وعلى مياهها.*
*كما تُمارِس الدولة حقها السيد الذي يقره القانون الدولي على كل منطقة من مختلف مناطق المجال البحري التي ترجع إليها.*
*المادة 13 : لا يجوز البتة التنازل أو التخلي عن أي جزء من التراب الوطني.*
*المادة 14 : تقوم الدولة على مبادىء التنظيم الديمقراطي والعدالة الاجتماعية .*
*المجلس المنتخب هو الإطار الذي يعبر فيه الشعب عن إرادته، ويراقب عمل السلطات العمومية.*
*المادة 15 : الجماعات الإقليمية للدولة هي البلدية والولاية.*
*البلدية هي الجماعة القاعدية.*
*المادة 16 : يمثل المجلس المنتخب قاعدة الـلامركزية، ومكان مشاركة المواطنين في تسيير الشؤون العمومية.*
*المادة 17 : الملكية العامة هي ملك المجموعة الوطنية.*
*وتشمل باطن الأرض، والمناجم، والمقالع، والموارد الطبيعية للطاقة، والثروات المعدنية الطبيعية والحية، في مختلف مناطق الأملاك الوطنية البحرية، والمياه، والغابات.*
*كما تشمل النقل بالسكك الحديدية، والنقل البحري والجوي، والبريد والمواصلات السلكية والـلاسلكية، وأملاكا أخرى محددة في القانون.*
*المادة 18 : الأملاك الوطنية يحددها القانون.*
*وتتكون من الأملاك العمومية والخاصة التي تملكها كل من الدولة، والولاية، والبلدية.*
*يتم تسيير الأملاك الوطنية طبقا للقانون.*
*المادة 19 : تنظيم التجارة الخارجية من اختصاص الدولة.*
*يحدد القانون شروط ممارسة التجارة الخارجية ومراقبتها.*
*المادة 20 : لا يتم نزع الملكية إلا في إطار القانون. ويترتب عليه تعويض قبلي عادل، ومنصف.*
*المادة 21 : لا يمكن أن تكون الوظائف في مؤسسات الدولة مصدرا للثراء، ولا وسيلة لخدمة المصالح الخاصة.*
*المادة 22 : يعاقب القانون على التعسف في استعمال السلطة.*
*المادة 23 : عدم تحيز الإدارة يضمنه القانون.*
*المادة 24 : الدولة مسؤولة عن أمن الأشخاص والممتلكات، وتتكفل بحماية كل مواطن في الخارج.*
*المادة 25 : تنتظم الطاقة الدفاعية للأمة، ودعمها، وتطويرها، حول الجيش الوطني الشعبي.*
*تتمثل المهمة الدائمة للجيش الوطني الشعبي في المحافظة على الاستقلال الوطني، والدفاع عن السيادة الوطنية.*
*كما يضطلع بالدفاع عن وحدة البلاد، وسلامتها الترابية، وحماية مجالها البري والجوي، ومختلف مناطق أملاكها البحرية.*
*المادة 26 : تمتنع الجزائر عن اللجوء إلى الحرب من أجل المساس بالسيادة المشروعة للشعوب الأخرى وحريتها.*
*وتبذل جهدها لتسوية الخلافات الدولية بالوسائل السلمية.*
*المادة 27 : الجزائر متضامنة مع جميع الشعوب التي تكافح من أجل التحرر السياسي والاقتصادي، والحق في تقرير المصير، وضد كل تمييز عنصري.*
*المادة 28 : تعمل الجزائر من أجل دعم التعاون الدولي، وتنمية العلاقات الودية بين الدول، على أساس المساواة، والمصلحة المتبادلة، وعدم التدخل في الشؤون الداخلية. وتتبنى مبادئ ميثاق الأمم المتحدة وأهدافـه.* 
*الفـصـل الرابــع : الحقوق والحريات*
*المادة 29 : كل المواطنين سواسية أمام القانون. ولا يمكن أن يُتذرّع بأي تمييز يعود سببه إلى المولد، أو العرق، أو الجنس، أو الرأي، أو أي شرط أو ظرف آخر، شخصي أو اجتماعي.*
*المادة 30 : الجنسية الجزائرية، معرفة بالقانون.*
*شروط اكتساب الجنسية الجزائرية، والاحتفاظ بها، أو فقدانها، أو إسقاطها، محددة بالقانون.*
*المادة 31 : تستهدف المؤسسات ضمان مساواة كل المواطنين والمواطنات في الحقوق والواجبات بإزالة العقبات التي تعوق تفتح شخصية الإنسان، وتحول دون مشاركة الجميع الفعلية في الحياة السياسية، والاقتصادية، والاجتماعية، والثقافية.*
*المادة 31 مكرر**: تعمل الدولة على ترقية الحقوق السياسية للمرأة بتوسيع حظوظ تمثيلها في المجالس المنتخبة.*
*يحدد قانون عضوي كيفيات تطبيق هذه المادة.*
*المادة 32 : الحريات الأساسية وحقوق الإنسان والمواطن مضمونة.*
*وتكون تراثا مشتركا بين جميع الجزائريين والجزائريات، واجبُهم أن ينقلوه من جيل إلى جيل كي يحافظوا على سلامته، وعدم انتهاك حُرمته.*
*المادة 33 : الدفاع الفردي أو عن طريق الجمعية عن الحقوق الأساسية للإنسان وعن الحريات الفردية والجماعية، مضمون.*
*المادة 34 : تضمن الدولة عدم انتهاك حُرمة الإنسان.*
*ويُحظَر أي عنف بدني أو معنوي أو أي مساس بالكرامة.*
*المادة 35 : يعاقب القانون على المخالفات المرتكَبة ضد الحقوق والحريات، وعلى كل ما يمس سلامة الإنسان البدنية والمعنوية.*
*المادة 36 : لا مساس بحُرمة حرية المعتقد، وحُرمة حرية الرأي.*
*المادة 37 : حرية التجارة والصناعة مضمونة، وتمارس في إطار القانون.*
*المادة 38 : حرية الابتكار الفكري والفني والعلمي مضمونة للمواطن.*
*حقوق المؤلف يحميها القانون.*
*لا يجوز حجز أي مطبوع أو تسجيل أو أية وسيلة أخرى من وسائل التبليغ والإعلام إلا بمقتضى أمر قضائي.*
*المادة 39 : لا يجوز انتهاك حُرمة حياة المواطن الخاصة، وحرمة شرفـه، ويحميهما القانون.*
*سرية المراسلات والاتصالات الخاصة بكل أشكالها مضمونة.*
*المادة 40 : تضمن الدولة عدم انتهاك حُرمة المسكن.*
*فلا تفتيش إلا بمقتضى القانون، وفي إطار احترامـه.*
*ولا تفتيش إلا بأمر مكتوب صادر عن السلطة القضائية المختصة.*
*المادة 41 : حريات التعبير، وإنشاء الجمعيات، والاجتماع، مضمونة للمواطن.*
*المادة 42 : حق إنشاء الأحزاب السياسية معترف به ومضمون.*
*ولا يمكن التذرع بهذا الحق لضرب الحريات الأساسية، والقيم والمكونات الأساسية للهوية الوطنية، والوحدة الوطنية، وأمن التراب الوطني وسلامته، واستقلال البلاد، وسيادة الشعب، وكذا الطابع الديمقراطي والجمهوري للدولة.*
*وفي ظل احترام أحكام هذا الدستور، لا يجوز تأسيس الأحزاب السياسية على أساس ديني أو لغوي أو عرقي أو جنسي أو مهني أو جهوي.*
*ولا يجوز للأحزاب السياسية اللجوء إلى الدعاية الحزبية التي تقوم على العناصر المبينة في الفقرة السابقة.*
*يُحظَر على الأحزاب السياسية كل شكل من أشكال التبعية للمصالح أو الجهات الأجنبية.*
*لا يجوز أن يلجأ أي حزب سياسي إلى استعمال العنف أو الإكراه مهما كانت طبيعتهما أو شكلهما.*
*تحدد التزامات وواجبات أخرى بموجب قانون.*
*المادة 43 : حق إنشاء الجمعيات مضمون.*
*تشجع الدولة ازدهار الحركة الجمعوية.* 
*يحدد القانون شروط وكيفيات إنشاء الجمعيات.*
*المادة 44 : يحقّ لكل مواطن يتمتع بحقوقـه المدنية والسياسية، أن يختار بحرية موطن إقامته، وأن يتنقل عبر التراب الوطني.*
*حق الدخول إلى التراب الوطني والخروج منه مضمون له.*
*المادة 45 : كل شخص يُعتبر بريئا حتى تثبت جهة قضائية نظامية إدانـته، مع كل الضمانات التي يتطلبها القانون.*
*المادة 46 : لا إدانة إلا بمقتضى قانون صادر قبل ارتكاب الفعل المجرم.*
*المادة 47 : لا يُتابع أحد، ولا يُوقف أو يُحتجز، إلا في الحالات المحددة بالقانون، وطبقا للأشكال التي نص عليها.*
*المادة 48 : يخضع التوقيف للنظر في مجال التحريات الجزائية للرقابة القضائية، ولا يمكن أن يتجاوز مدة ثمان وأربعين (48) ساعة.*
*يملك الشخص الذي يوقف للنظر حق الاتصال فورا بأسرته.*
*ولا يمكن تمديد مدة التوقيف للنظر، إلا استثناء، ووفقا للشروط المحددة بالقانون.*
*ولدى انتهاء مدة التوقيف للنظر، يجب أن يُجرى فحص طبي على الشخص الموقوف، إن طلب ذلك، على أن يُعلم بهذه الإمكانية.*
*المادة 49 : يترتب على الخطإ القضائي تعويض من الدولة.*
*ويحدد القانون شروط التعويض وكيفياته.*
*المادة 50 : لكل مواطن تتوفر فيه الشروط القانونية أن يَنتَخِب ويُنتخَب.*
*المادة 51 : يتساوى جميع المواطنين في تقلد المهام والوظائف في الدولة دون أية شروط أخرى غير الشروط التي يحددها القانون.*
*المادة 52 : الملكية الخاصة مضمونة.*
*حق الإرث مضمون.*
*الأملاك الوقفية وأملاك الجمعيات الخيرية مُعترَف بها، ويحمي القانون تخصيصها.*
*المادة 53 : الحق في التعليم مضمون.*
*التعليم مجاني حسب الشروط التي يحددها القانون.*
*التعليم الأساسي إجباري.*
*تنظم الدولة المنظومة التعليمية.*
*تسهر الدولة على التساوي في الالتحاق بالتعليم، والتكوين المهني.*
*المادة 54 : الرعاية الصحية حق للمواطنين.*
*تتكفل الدولة بالوقاية من الأمراض الوبائية والمعدية وبمكافحتها.*
*المادة 55 : لكل المواطنين الحق في العمل.*
*يضمن القانون في أثناء العمل الحق في الحماية، والأمن، والنظافة.*
*الحق في الراحة مضمون، ويحدد القانون كيفيات ممارسته.*
*المادة 56 : الحق النقابي مُعترَف به لجميع المواطنين.*
*المادة 57 : الحق في الإضراب معترف به، ويُمارَس في إطار القانون.*
*يمكن أن يمنع القانون ممارسة هذا الحق، أو يجعل حدودا لممارسته في ميادين الدفاع الوطني والأمن، أو في جميع الخدمات أو الأعمال العمومية ذات المنفعة الحيوية للمجتمع.*
*المادة 58 : تحظى الأسرة بحماية الدولة والمجتمع.*
*المادة 59 : ظروف معيشة المواطنين الذين لم يبلغوا سن العمل، والذين لا يستطيعون القيام به، والذين عجزوا عنه نهائيا، مضمونة.* 
*الفصل الخـامس : الواجبات*
*المادة 60 : لا يعذر بجهل القانون.*
*يجب على كل شخص أن يحترم الدستور وقوانين الجمهورية.*
*المادة 61 : يجب على كل مواطن أن يحمي ويصون استقلال البلاد وسيادتها وسلامة ترابها الوطني وجميع رموز الدولة.*
*يعاقب القانون بكل صرامة على الخيانة والتجسس والولاء للعدو، وعلى جميع الجرائم المرتكَبة ضد أمن الدولة.*
*المادة 62**: على كل مواطن أن يؤدي بإخلاص واجباته تجاه المجموعة الوطنية.*
*التزام المواطن إزاء الوطن وإجبارية المشاركة في الدفاع عنه، واجبان مقدسان دائمان.*
*تضمن الدولة احترام رموز الثورة، وأرواح الشهداء، وكرامة ذويهم، والمجاهدين.*
*وتعمل كذلك على ترقية كتابة التاريخ وتعليمه للأجيال الناشئة.*
*المادة 63 : يمارس كل واحد جميع حرياته، في إطار احترام الحقوق المعترف بها للغير في الدستور، لا سيما احترام الحق في الشرف، وستر الحياة الخاصة، وحماية الأسرة والشبيبة والطفولـة.*
*المادة 64 : كل المواطنين متساوون في أداء الضريبة.*
*ويجب على كل واحد أن يشارك في تمويل التكاليف العمومية، حسب قدرته الضريبية.*
*لا يجوز أن تُحدَث أية ضريبة إلا بمقتضى القانون.*
*ولا يجوز أن تُحدَث بأثر رجعي، أية ضريبة، أو جباية، أو رسم، أو أي حق كيفما كان نوعه.*
*المادة 65 : يجازي القانون الآباء على القيام بواجب تربية أبنائهم ورعايتهم، كما يجازي الأبناء على القيام بواجب الإحسان إلى آبائهم ومساعدتهم.*
*المادة 66 : يجب على كل مواطن أن يحمي الملكية العامة، ومصالح المجموعة الوطنية، ويحترم ملكية الغير.*
*المادة 67 : يتمتع كل أجنبي، يكون وجوده فوق التراب الوطني قانونيا، بحماية شخصه وأملاكه طبقا للقانون.*
*المادة 68 : لا يُسلّم أحد خارج التراب الوطني إلا بناء على قانون تسليم المجرمين وتطبيقا له.*
*المادة 69 : لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن يُسلّم أو يُطرد لاجئ سياسي يتمتع قانونا بحق اللجوء.*

*الباب الثاني*

*تنـظـيم السلطـات*

*الفـصـل الأول : السلطـة التـنفيذية*
*المادة 70 : يجسد رئيس الجمهورية، رئيس الدولة، وحدة الأمة.*
*وهو حامي الدستور.*
*ويجسد الدولة داخل البلاد وخارجها.*
*له أن يخاطب الأمة مباشرة .*
*المادة 71 : يُنتخَب رئيس الجمهورية، عن طريق الاقتراع العام المباشر والسري.*
*يتم الفوز في الانتخاب بالحصول على الأغلبية المطلقة من أصوات الناخبين المعبر عنها.*
*ويحدد القانون الكيفيات الأخرى للانتخابات الرئاسية.*
*المادة 72 : يمارس رئيس الجمهورية، السلطة السامية في الحدود المثبتة في الدستور.*
*المادة 73 : لا يحق أن يُنتخَب لرئاسة الجمهورية إلا المترشح الذي:*
*- يتمتع، فقط، بالجنسية الجزائرية الأصلية،*
*- يدين بالإسلام،*
*- يكون عمره أربعين (40) سنة كاملة يوم الانتخاب،*
*- يتمتع بكامل حقوقه المدنية والسياسية،*
*- يُثبِت الجنسية الجزائرية لزوجه،*
*- يُثبِت مشاركته في ثورة أول نوفمبر 1954 إذا كان مولودا قبل يوليو 1942،*
*- يُثبِت عدم تورط أبويه في أعمال ضد ثورة أول نوفمبر 1954 إذا كان مولودا بعد يوليو 1942،*
*- يقدم التصريح العلني بممتلكاته العقارية والمنقولة داخل الوطن وخارجه.*
*تحدد شروط أخرى بموجب القانون.*
*المادة 74**: مدة المهمة الرئاسية خمس (5) سنوات.*
*يمكن تجديد انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية.*
*المادة 75 : يؤدي رئيس الجمهورية اليمين أمام الشعب بحضور جميع الهيئات العليا في الأمة، خلال الأسبوع الموالي لانتخابه.*
*ويباشر مهمته فور أدائـه اليمين.*
*المادة 76 : يؤدي رئيس الجمهورية اليمين حسب النص الآتي:* 
*المادة 77**: يضطلع رئيس الجمهورية، بالإضافة إلى السلطات التي تخولها إياه صراحة أحكام أخرى في الدستور، بالسلطات والصلاحيات الآتية:*
*1 - هو القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة للجمهورية،*
*2 - يتولى مسؤولية الدفاع الوطني،*
*3 - يقرر السياسة الخارجية للأمة ويوجهها،*
*4 - يرأس مجلس الوزراء،*
*5 - يعين الوزير الأول وينهي مهامه،*
*6 - يمكن رئيس الجمهورية أن يفوض جزءا من صلاحياته للوزير الأول لرئاسة اجتماعات الحكومة، مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 87 من الدستور،*
*7 - يمكنه أن يعين نائبا أو عدة نواب للوزير الأول بغرض مساعدة الوزير الأول في ممارسة وظائفه، وينهي مهامه،*
*8 - يوقع المراسيم الرئاسية،*
*9 - له حق إصدار العفو وحق تخفيض العقوبات أو استبدالها،*
*10 - يمكنه أن يستشير الشعب في كل قضية ذات أهمية وطنية عن طريق الاستفتاء،*
*11 - يبرم المعاهدات الدولـية ويصادق عليها،*
*12 - يسلم أوسمة الدولـة ونياشينها وشهاداتها التشريفية.*
*المادة 78 : يعين رئيس الجمهورية في الوظائف والمهام الآتية :*
*1 - الوظائف والمهام المنصوص عليها في الدستور،*
*2 - الوظائف المدنية والعسكرية في الدولـة،*
*3 - التعيينات التي تتم في مجلس الوزراء،*
*4 - رئيس مجلس الدولة،*
*5 - الأمين العام للحكومة،*
*6 - محافظ بنك الجزائر،*
*7 - القضاة،*
*8 - مسؤولو أجهزة الأمن،*
*9 - الولاة.*
*ويعين رئيس الجمهورية سفراء الجمهورية والمبعوثين فوق العادة إلى الخارج، وينهي مهامهم، ويتسلم أوراق اعتماد الممثلين الدبلوماسيين الأجانب وأوراق إنهاء مهامهم.*
*المادة 79**: يعين رئيس الجمهورية أعضاء الحكومة بعد استشارة الوزير الأول.*
*ينفذ الوزير الأول برنامج رئيس الجمهورية، وينسق من أجل ذلك، عمل الحكومة.*
*يضبط الوزير الأول مخطط عمله لتنفيذه، ويعرضه في مجلس الوزراء.*
*المادة 80**: يقدم الوزير الأول مخطط عمله إلى المجلس الشعبي الوطني للموافقة عليه. ويُجري المجلس الشعبي الوطني لهذا الغرض مناقشة عامة.*
*ويمكن الوزير الأول أن يكيف مخطط العمل هذا، على ضوء هذه المناقشة، بالتشاور مع رئيس الجمهورية.*
*يقدم الوزير الأول عرضا حول مخطط عمله لمجلس الأمة مثلما وافق عليه المجلس الشعبي الوطني.*
*يمكن مجلس الأمة أن يصدر لائحة.*
*المادة 81**: يقدم الوزير الأول استقالة الحكومة لرئيس الجمهورية في حالة عدم موافقة المجلس الشعبي الوطني على مخطط عمله.*
*يعين رئيس الجمهورية من جديد وزيرا أول حسب الكيفيات نفسها.*
*المادة 82 : إذا لم تحصُل من جديد موافقة المجلس الشعبي الوطني ينحل وجوبا.*
*تستمر الحكومة القائمة في تسيير الشؤون العادية إلى غاية انتخاب المجلس الشعبي الوطني وذلك في أجل أقصاه ثلاثة (3) أشهر.*
*المادة 83 : ينفذ الوزير الأول وينسق مخطط العمل الذي يصادق عليه المجلس الشعبي الوطني.*
*المادة 84 : تقدم الحكومة سنويا إلى المجلس الشعبي الوطني بيانا عن السياسة العامة.*
*تعقُب بيان السياسة العامة مناقشة عمل الحكومة.*
*يمكن أن تختتم هذه المناقشة بلائحة.*
*كما يمكن أن يترتب على هذه المناقشة إيداع مُلتمَس رقابة يقوم به المجلس الشعبي الوطني طبقا لأحكام المواد 135 و136 و137 أدناه.*
*للوزير الأول أن يطلب من المجلس الشعبي الوطني تصويتا بالثقة. وفي حالة عدم الموافقة على لائحة الثقة يقدم الوزير الأول استقالة الحكومة.*
*في هذه الحالة، يمكن رئيس الجمهورية أن يلجأ، قبل قبول الاستقالـة، إلى أحكام المادة 129 أدناه.*
*يمكن الحكومة أن تقدم إلى مجلس الأمة بيانا عن السياسة العامة.*
*المادة 85**: يمارس الوزير الأول، زيادة على السلطات التي تخولها إياه صراحة أحكام أخرى في الدستور، الصلاحيات الآتية :*
*1 - يوزع الصلاحيات بين أعضاء الحكومة مع احترام الأحكام الدستورية،*
*2 - يسهر على تنفيذ القوانين والتنظيمات،*
*3 - يوقع المراسيم التنفيذية، بعد موافقة رئيس الجمهورية على ذلك،*
*4 - يعين في وظائف الدولة بعد موافقة رئيس الجمهورية، ودون المساس بأحكام المادتين 77 و78 السابقتي الذكر،*
*5 - يسهر على حسن سير الإدارة العمومية.*
*المادة 86 : يمكن الوزير الأول أن يقدم استقالة الحكومة لرئيس الجمهورية.*
*المادة 87**: لا يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال أن يفوض رئيس الجمهورية سلطته في تعيين الوزير الأول وأعضاء الحكومة وكذا رؤساء المؤسسات الدستورية وأعضائها الذين لم ينص الدستور على طريقة أخرى لتعيينهم.*
*كما لا يجوز أن يفوض سلطته في اللجوء إلى الاستفتاء، وحل المجلس الشعبي الوطني، وتقرير إجراء الانتخابات التشريعية قبل أوانها، وتطبيق الأحكام المنصوص عليها في المواد 77 و78 و91 ومن93 إلى 95 و97 و124 و126 و127 و128 من الدستور.*
*المادة 88 : إذا استحال على رئيس الجمهورية أن يمارس مهامه بسبب مرض خطير ومزمن، يجتمع المجلس الدستوري وجوبا، وبعد أن يتثبت من حقيقة هذا المانع بكل الوسائل الملائمة، يقترح بالإجماع على البرلمان التصريح بثبوت المانع.*
*يُعلِن البرلمان، المنعقد بغرفتيه المجتمعتين معا، ثبوت المانع لرئيس الجمهورية بأغلبية ثلثي (2/3 ) أعضائه، ويكلف بتولي رئاسة الدولة بالنيابة مدة أقصاها خمسة وأربعون (45) يوما رئيس مجلس الأمة الذي يمارس صلاحياته مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 90 من الدستور.*
*وفي حالة استمرار المانع بعد انقضاء خمسة وأربعين (45) يوما، يُعلَن الشغور بالاستقالة وجوبا حسب الإجراء المنصوص عليه في الفقرتين السابقتين وطبقا لأحكام الفقرات الآتية من هذه المادة.*
*في حالة استقالة رئيس الجمهورية أو وفاته، يجتمع المجلس الدستوري وجوبا ويُثبِت الشغور النهائي لرئاسة الجمهورية.*
*وتُبلّغ فورا شهادة التصريح بالشغور النهائي إلى البرلمان الذي يجتمع وجوبا.*
*يتولى رئيس مجلس الأمة مهام رئيس الدولة مدة أقصاها ستون (60) يوما، تنظم خلالها انتخابات رئاسية.*
*ولا يَحِقّ لرئيس الدولة المعين بهذه الطريقة أن يترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية.*
*وإذا اقترنت استقالة رئيس الجمهورية أو وفاته بشغور رئاسة مجلس الأمة لأي سبب كان، يجتمع المجلس الدستوري وجوبا، ويثبت بالإجماع الشغور النهائي لرئاسة الجمهورية وحصول المانع لرئيس مجلس الأمة. وفي هذه الحالة، يتولى رئيس المجلس الدستوري مهام رئيس الدولة. يضطلع رئيس الدولة المعين حسب الشروط المبينة أعلاه بمهمة رئيس الدولـة طبقا للشروط المحددة في الفقرات السابقة وفي المادة 90 من الدستور. ولا يمكنه أن يترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية.*
*المادة 89 : في حالة وفاة أحد المترشحين للانتخابات الرئاسية في الدور الثاني أو انسحابه أو حدوث أي مانع آخر له، يستمر رئيس الجمهورية القائم أو من يمارس مهام رئاسة الدولة في ممارسة مهامه إلى غاية الإعلان عن انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية.*
*في هذه الحالة، يمدد المجلس الدستوري مهلة إجراء هذه الانتخابات مدة أقصاها ستون (60) يوما.*
*يحدد قانون عضوي كيفيات وشروط تطبيق هذه الأحكام.*
*المادة 90**: لا يمكن أن تُقال أو تعدل الحكومة القائمة إبان حصول المانع لرئيس الجمهورية أو وفاته أو استقالته حتى يَشرَع رئيس الجمهورية الجديد في ممارسة مهامه.*
*يستقيل الوزير الأول وجوبا إذا ترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، ويمارس وظيفة الوزير الأول حينئذ أحد أعضاء الحكومة الذي يعينه رئيس الدولة.*
*لا يمكن، في فترتي الخمسة والأربعين (45) يوما والستين (60) يوما المنصوص عليهما في المادتين 88 و89، تطبيق الأحكام المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين 9 و10 من المادة 77 والمواد 79 و124 و129 و136 و137 و174 و176 و177 من الدستور.*
*لا يمكن، خلال هاتين الفترتين، تطبيق أحكام المواد 91 و93 و94 و95 و97 من الدستور، إلا بموافقة البرلمان المنعقد بغرفتيه المجتمعتين معا، بعد استشارة المجلس الدستوري والمجلس الأعلى للأمن.*
*المادة 91 : يقرر رئيس الجمهورية، إذا دعت الضرورة الملحة، حالة الطوارئ أو الحصار، لمدة معينة بعد اجتماع المجلس الأعلى للأمن، واستشارة رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني، ورئيس مجلس الأمة، والوزير الأول، ورئيس المجلس الدستوري، ويتخذ كل التدابير اللازمة لاستتباب الوضع.*
*ولا يمكن تمديد حالة الطوارئ أو الحصار، إلا بعد موافقة البرلمان المنعقد بغرفـتـيه المجتمعتين معا.*
*المادة 92 : يحدد تنظيم حالة الطوارئ وحالة الحصار بموجب قانون عضوي.*
*المادة 93 : يقرر رئيس الجمهورية الحالة الاستثنائية إذا كانت البلاد مهددة بخطر داهم يوشك أن يصيب مؤسساتها الدستورية أو استقلالها أو سلامة ترابها.*
*ولا يتخذ مثل هذا الإجراء إلا بعد إستشارة رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني ورئيس مجلس الأمة والمجلس الدستوري، والاستماع إلى المجلس الأعلى للأمن ومجلس الوزراء.*
*تخول الحالة الاستثنائية رئيس الجمهورية أن يتخذ الإجراءات الاستثنائية التي تستوجبها المحافظة على استقلال الأمة والمؤسسات الدستورية في الجمهورية.*
*ويجتمع البرلمان وجوبا.*
*تنتهي الحالة الاستثنائية، حسب الأشكال والإجراءات السالفة الذكر التي أوجبت إعلانها.*
*المادة 94 : يقرر رئيس الجمهورية التعبئة العامة في مجلس الوزراء بعد الاستماع إلى المجلس الأعلى للأمن واستشارة رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني ورئيس مجلس الأمة.*
*المادة 95 : إذا وقع عُدوان فعلي على البلاد أو يوشك أن يقع حسبما نصت عليه الترتيبات الملائمة لميثاق الأمم المتحدة، يُعلِن رئيس الجمهورية الحرب، بعد اجتماع مجلس الوزراء والاستماع إلى المجلس الأعلى للأمن واستشارة رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني ورئيس مجلس الأمة.*
*ويجتمع البرلمان وجوبا.*
*ويوجه رئيس الجمهورية خطابا للأمة يُعلِمُها بذلك.*
*المادة 96 : يُوقَف العمل بالدستور مدة حالة الحرب ويتولى رئيس الجمهورية جميع السلطات.*
*وإذا انتهت المدة الرئاسية لرئيس الجمهورية تمدد وجوبا إلى غاية نهاية الحرب.*
*في حالة استقالة رئيس الجمهورية أو وفاته أو حدوث أي مانع آخر له، يخول رئيس مجلس الأمة باعتباره رئيسا للدولـة، كل الصلاحيات التي تستوجبها حالة الحرب، حسب الشروط نفسها التي تسري على رئيس الجمهورية.*
*في حالة اقتران شغور رئاسة الجمهورية ورئاسة مجلس الأمة، يتولى رئيس المجلس الدستوري وظائف رئيس الدولة حسب الشروط المبينة سابقا.*
*المادة 97 : يوقع رئيس الجمهورية اتفاقيات الهدنة ومعاهدات السلم.*
*ويتلقى رأي المجلس الدستوري في الاتفاقيات المتعلقة بهما.*
*ويعرضها فورا على كل غرفـة من البرلمان لتوافق عليها صراحة.* 
*الفـصـل الثـانـي : السـلطـة التـشـريـعـيـة*
*المادة 98 : يمارس السلطة التشريعية برلمان يتكون من غرفتين، وهما المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة.*
*وله السيادة في إعداد القانون والتصويت عليه.*
*المادة 99 : يراقب البرلمان عمل الحكومة وفقا للشروط المحددة في المواد 80 و84 و133 و134 من الدستور.*
*يمارس المجلس الشعبي الوطني الرقابة المنصوص عليها في المواد من 135 إلى 137 من الدستور.*
*المادة 100 : واجب البرلمان، في إطار اختصاصاته الدستورية، أن يبقى وفيا لثقة الشعب، ويظل يتحسس تطلعاته.*
*المادة 101 : يُنتخَب أعضاء المجلس الشعبي الوطني عن طريق الاقتراع العام المباشر والسري.*
*يُنتخَب ثلثا (2/3) أعضاء مجلس الأمة عن طريق الاقتراع غير المباشر والسري من بين ومن طرف أعضاء المجالس الشعبية البلدية والمجلس الشعبي الولائي. ويعين رئيس الجمهورية الثلث الآخر من أعضاء مجلس الأمة من بين الشخصيات والكفاءات الوطنية في المجالات العلمية والثقافية والمهنية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية.*
*عدد أعضاء مجلس الأمة يساوي، على الأكثر، نصف عدد أعضاء المجلس الشعبي الوطني.*
*يحدد القانون كيفيات تطبيق الفقرة الثانية السابقة.*
*المادة 102 : يُنتخَب المجلس الشعبي الوطني لمدة خمس (5) سنوات.*
*تحدد مهمة مجلس الأمة بمدة ست (6) سنوات.*
*تجدد تشكيلة مجلس الأمة بالنصف كل ثلاث (3) سنوات.*
*لا يمكن تمديد مهمة البرلمان إلا في ظروف خطيرة جدا لا تسمح بإجراء انتخابات عادية.*
*ويُثبِت البرلمان المنعقد بغرفتيه المجتمعتين معا هذه الحالة بقرار، بناء على اقتراح رئيس الجمهورية واستشارة المجلس الدستوري.*
*المادة 103 : تحدد كيفيات انتخاب النواب وكيفيات انتخاب أعضاء مجلس الأمة أو تعيينهم، وشروط قابليتهم للانتخاب، ونظام عدم قابليتهم للانتخاب، وحالات التنافي، بموجب قانون عضوي.*
*المادة 104 : إثبات عضوية النواب وأعضاء مجلس الأمة من اختصاص كل من الغرفتين على حدة.*
*المادة 105 : مهمة النائب وعضو مجلس الأمة وطنية، قابلة للتجديد، ولا يمكن الجمع بينها وبين مهام أو وظائف أخرى.*
*المادة 106 : كل نائب أو عضو مجلس الأمة لا يستوفي شروط قابلية انتخابه أو يفقدها، يتعرض لسقوط مهمته البرلمانية.*
*ويقرر المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مجلس الأمة، حسب الحالة، هذا السقوط بأغلبية أعضائهما.*
*المادة 107 : النائب أو عضو مجلس الأمة مسؤول أمام زملائه الذين يمكنهم تجريده من مهمته النيابية إن إقترف فعلا يُخلّ بشرف مهمته.*
*يحدد النظام الداخلي لكل واحدة من الغرفتين، الشروط التي يتعرض فيها أي نائب أو عضو مجلس الأمة للإقصاء، ويقرر هذا الإقصاء، حسب الحالة، المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مجلس الأمة بأغلبية أعضائهما، دون المساس بجميع المتابعات الأخرى الواردة في القانون.*
*المادة 108 : يحدد قانون عضوي الحالات التي يقبل فيها البرلمان استقالة أحد أعضائه.*
*المادة 109 : الحصانة البرلمانية مُعترَف بها للنواب ولأعضاء مجلس الأمة مدة نيابتهم ومهمتهم البرلمانية.*
*ولا يمكن أن يتابعوا أو يوقفوا. وعلى العموم لا يمكن أن ترفع عليهم أية دعوى مدنية أو جزائية أو يسلط عليهم أي ضغط بسبب ما عبروا عنه من آراء أو ما تلفظوا به من كلام، أو بسبب تصويتهم خلال ممارسة مهامهم البرلمانية.*
*المادة 110 : لا يجوز الشروع في متابعة أي نائب أو عضو مجلس الأمة بسبب جناية أو جنحة إلا بتنازل صريح منه، أو بإذن، حسب الحالة، من المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مجلس الأمة الذي يقرر رفع الحصانة عنه بأغلبية أعضائه.*
*المادة 111 : في حالة تلبس أحد النواب أو أحد أعضاء مجلس الأمة بجنحة أو جناية، يمكن توقيفه، ويخطر بذلك مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني، أو مكتب مجلس الأمة، حسب الحالة، فورا.*
*يمكن المكتب المخطَر أن يطلب إيقاف المتابعة وإطلاق سراح النائب أو عضو مجلس الأمة، على أن يعمل فيما بعد بأحكام المادة 110 أعلاه.*
*المادة 112 : يحدد قانون عضوي شروط استخلاف النائب أو عضو مجلس الأمة في حالة شغور مقعده.*
*المادة 113 : تبتدئ الفترة التشريعية، وجوبا، في اليوم العاشر الموالي لتاريخ انتخاب المجلس الشعبي الوطني، تحت رئاسة أكبر النواب سنا، وبمساعدة أصغر نائبين منهم.*
*ينتخب المجلس الشعبي الوطني مكتبه ويشكل لجانه.*
*تطبق الأحكام السابقة الذكر على مجلس الأمة.*
*المادة 114 : ينتخب رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني للفترة التشريعية.*
*ينتخب رئيس مجلس الأمة بعد كل تجديد جزئي لتشكيلة المجلس.*
*المادة 115 : يحدد قانون عضوي تنظيم المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة، وعملهما، وكذا العلاقات الوظيفية بينهما وبين الحكومة.*
*يحدد القانون ميزانية الغرفتين والتعويضات التي تدفع للنواب وأعضاء مجلس الأمة.*
*يعد المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة نظامهما الداخلي ويصادقان عليهما.*
*المادة 116 : جلسات البرلمان علانية.*
*وتدون مداولاته في محاضر تنشر طبقا للشروط التي يحددها القانون العضوي.*
*يجوز للمجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة أن يعقدا جلسات مغلقة بطلب من رئيسيهما، أو من أغلبية أعضائهما الحاضرين، أو بطلب من الوزير الأول.*
*المادة 117 : يشكل المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة لجانهما الدائمة في إطار نظامهما الداخلي.*
*المادة 118 : يجتمع البرلمان في دورتين عاديتين كل سنة، ومدة كل دورة أربعة (4) أشهر على الأقل.*
*يمكن أن يجتمع البرلمان في دورة غير عادية بمبادرة من رئيس الجمهورية. ويمكن كذلك أن يجتمع باستدعاء من رئيس الجمهورية بطلب من الوزير الأول، أو بطلب من ثلثي (2/3) أعضاء المجلس الشعبي الوطني.*
*تُختَتَم الدورة غير العادية بمجرد ما يستنفذ البرلمان جدول الأعمال الذي استدعي من أجله.* 
*المادة 119 : لكل من الوزير الأول والنواب حق المبادرة بالقوانين.*
*تكون اقتراحات القوانين قابلة للمناقشة، إذا قدمها عشرون (20) نائبا.*
*تعرض مشاريع القوانين على مجلس الوزراء، بعد الأخذ برأي مجلس الدولة، ثم يودعها الوزير الأول مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني.* 
*المادة 120 : يجب أن يكون كل مشروع أو اقتراح قانون موضوع مناقشة من طرف المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة على التوالي حتى تتم المصادقة عليه.*
*تنصب مناقشة مشاريع أو اقتراحات القوانين من طرف المجلس الشعبي الوطني على النص المعروض عليه.*
*يناقش مجلس الأمة النص الذي صوت عليه المجلس الشعبي الوطني ويصادق عليه بأغلبية ثلاثة أرباع (3/4) أعضائه.*
*وفي حالة حدوث خلاف بين الغرفتين، تجتمع، بطلب من الوزير الأول، لجنة متساوية الأعضاء تتكون من أعضاء كلتا الغرفتين من أجل اقتراح نص يتعلق بالأحكام محل الخلاف.*
*تعرض الحكومة هذا النص على الغرفتين للمصادقة عليه، ولا يمكن إدخال أي تعديل عليه إلا بموافقة الحكومة.*
*وفي حالة استمرار الخلاف يسحب النص.*
*يصادق البرلمان على قانون المالية في مدة أقصاها خمسة وسبعون يوما (75) من تاريخ إيداعه، طبقا للفقرات السابقة.*
*وفي حالة عدم المصادقـة عليه في الأجل المحدد سابقا، يصدر رئيس الجمهورية مشروع الحكومة بأمر.*
*تحدد الإجراءات الأخرى بموجب القانون العضوي المذكور في المادة 115 من الدستور.*
*المادة 121 : لا يُقبَل اقتراح أي قانون، مضمونه أو نتيجته تخفيض الموارد العمومية، أو زيادة النفقات العمومية، إلا إذا كان مرفوقا بتدابير تستهدف الزيادة في إيرادات الدولة، أو توفير مبالغ مالية في فصل آخر من النفقات العمومية تساوي على الأقل المبالغ المقترح إنفاقـها .*
*المادة 122 : يشرع البرلمان في الميادين التي يخصصها له الدستور، وكذلك في المجالات الآتية:*
*1) - حقوق الأشخاص وواجباتهم الأساسية، لا سيما نظام الحريات العمومية، وحماية الحريات الفردية، وواجبات المواطنين،*
*2) - القواعد العامة المتعلقة بقانون الأحوال الشخصية، وحق الأسرة، لا سيما الزواج، والطلاق، والبنوة، والأهلية، والتركات،*
*3) - شروط استقرار الأشخاص،*
*4) - التشريع الأساسي المتعلق بالجنسية،*
*5) - القواعد العامة المتعلقة بوضعية الأجانب،*
*6) - القواعد المتعلقة بالتنظيم القضائي، وإنشاء الهيئات القضائية،*
*7) - قواعد قانون العقوبات، والإجراءات الجزائية، لا سيما تحديد الجنايات والجنح، والعقوبات المختلفة المطابقة لـها، والعفو الشامل، وتسليم المجرمين، ونظام السجون،*
*8) - القواعد العامة للإجراءات المدنية وطرق التنفيذ،*
*9) - نظام الالتزامات المدنية والتجارية، ونظام الملكية،*
*10) - التقسيم الإقليمي للبلاد،*
*11) - المصادقة على المخطط الوطني،*
*12) - التصويت على ميزانية الدولة،*
*13) - إحداث الضرائب والجبايات والرسوم والحقوق المختلفة، وتحديد أساسها ونسبها،*
*14) - النظام الجمركي،*
*15) - نظام إصدار النقود، ونظام البنوك والقرض والتأمينات،*
*16) - القواعد العامة المتعلقة بالتعليم، والبحث العلمي،*
*17) - القواعد العامة المتعلقة بالصحة العمومية والسكان،*
*18) - القواعد العامة المتعلقة بقانون العمل والضمان الاجتماعي، وممارسة الحق النقابي،*
*19) - القواعد العامة المتعلقة بالبيئة وإطار المعيشة، والتهيئة العمرانية،*
*20) - القواعد العامة المتعلقة بحماية الثروة الحيوانية والـنباتية،*
*21) - حماية التراث الثقافي والتاريخي، والمحافظة عليه،*
*22) - النظام العام للغابات والأراضي الرعوية،*
*23) - النظام العام للمياه،*
*24) - النظام العام للمناجم والمحروقات،*
*25) - النظام العقاري،*
*26) - الضمانات الأساسية للموظفين، والقانون الأساسي العام للوظيف العمومي،*
*27) - القواعد العامة المتعلقة بالدفاع الوطني واستعمال السلطات المدنية القوات المسلحة،*
*28) - قواعد نقل الملكية من القطاع العام إلى القطاع الخاص،*
*29) - إنشاء فـئات المؤسسات،*
*30) - إنشاء أوسمة الدولة ونياشينها وألقابها التشريفية.*
*المادة 123 : إضافة إلى المجالات المخصصة للقوانين العضوية بموجب الدستور، يشرع البرلمان بقوانين عضوية في المجالات الآتية:*
*- تنظيم السلطات العمومية، وعملها،*
*- نظام الانتخابات،*
*- القانون المتعلق بالأحزاب السياسية،*
*- القانون المتعلق بالإعلام،*
*- القانون الأساسي للقضاء، والتنظيم القضائي،*
*- القانون المتعلق بقوانين المالية،*
*- القانون المتعلق بالأمن الوطني،*
*تتم المصادقة على القانون العضوي، بالأغلبية المطلقة للنواب وبأغلبية ثلاثة أرباع (3/4) أعضاء مجلس الأمة.*
*يخضع القانون العضوي لمراقبة مطابقة النص مع الدستور من طرف المجلس الدستوري قبل صدوره.*
*المادة 124 : لرئيس الجمهورية أن يشرع بأوامر في حالة شغور المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو بين دورتي البرلمان.*
*ويعرض رئيس الجمهورية النصوص التي اتخذها على كل غرفة من البرلمان في أول دورة له لتوافق عليها.*
*تُعَدّ لاغية الأوامر التي لا يوافق عليها البرلمان.*
*يمكن رئيس الجمهورية أن يشرع بأوامر في الحالة الاستثنائية المذكورة في المادة 93 من الدستور.*
*تتخذ الأوامر في مجلس الوزراء.*
*المادة 125 : يمارس رئيس الجمهورية السلطة التنظيمية في المسائل غير المخصصة للقانون.*
*يندرج تطبيق القوانين في المجال التنظيمي الذي يعود للوزير الأول.*
*المادة 126 : يُصدِر رئيس الجمهورية القانون في أجل ثلاثين (30) يوما، ابتداء من تاريخ تسلمه إياه.*
*غير أنه إذا أخطَرت سلطة من السلطات المنصوص عليها في المادة 166 الآتية، المجلس الدستوري، قبل صدور القانون، يوقف هذا الأجل حتى يفصل في ذلك المجلس الدستوري وفق الشروط التي تحددها المادة 167 الآتية.*
*المادة 127 : يمكن رئيس الجمهورية أن يطلب إجراء مداولـة ثانية في قانون تم التصويت عليه في غضون الثلاثين (30) يوما الموالية لتاريخ إقراره.*
*وفي هذه الحالة لا يتم إقرار القانون إلا بأغلبية ثلثي (2/3) أعضاء المجلس الشعبي الوطني.*
*المادة 128 : يمكن رئيس الجمهورية أن يوجه خطابا إلى البرلمان.*
*المادة 129 : يمكن رئيس الجمهورية أن يقرر حل المجلس الشعبي الوطني، أو إجراء انتخابات تشريعية قبل أوانها، بعد استشارة رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني، ورئيس مجلس الأمة، والوزير الأول.*
*وتجري هذه الانتخابات في كلتا الحالتين في أجل أقصاه ثلاثة (3) أشهر.*
*المادة 130 : يمكن البرلمان أن يفتح مناقشة حول السياسة الخارجية بناء على طلب رئيس الجمهورية أو رئيس إحدى الغرفتين.*
*يمكن أن تتوج هذه المناقشة، عند الاقتضاء، بإصدار البرلمان، المنعقد بغرفـتيه المجتمعتين معا، لائحة يبلغها إلى رئيس الجمهورية.*
*المادة 131 : يصادق رئيس الجمهورية على اتفاقيات الهدنة، ومعاهدات السلم والتحالف والاتحاد، والمعاهدات المتعلقة بحدود الدولـة، والمعاهدات المتعلقة بقانون الأشخاص، والمعاهدات التي تترتب عليها نفقات غير واردة في ميزانية الدولـة، بعد أن توافق عليها كل غرفـة من البرلمان صراحة.*
*المادة 132 : المعاهدات التي يصادق عليها رئيس الجمهورية، حسب الشروط المنصوص عليها في الدستور، تسمو على القانون.*
*المادة 133 : يمكن أعضاء البرلمان استجواب الحكومة في إحدى قضايا الساعة.*
*يمكن لجان البرلمان أن تستمع إلى أعضاء الحكومة.*
*المادة 134 : يمكن أعضاء البرلمان أن يوجهوا أي سؤال شفوي أوكتابي إلى أي عضو في الحكومة.*
*ويكون الجواب عن السؤال الكتابي كتابيا، خلال أجل أقصاه ثلاثون (30) يوما.*
*وتتم الإجابة عن الأسئلة الشفوية في جلسات المجلس.*
*إذا رأت أي من الغرفتين أن جواب عضو الحكومة، شفويا كان أو كتابيا، يبرر إجراء مناقشة، تجري المناقشة حسب الشروط التي ينص عليها النظام الداخلي للمجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة.*
*تنشر الأسئلة والأجوبة طبقا للشروط التي يخضع لها نشر محاضر مناقشات البرلمان.*
*المادة 135 : يمكن المجلس الشعبي الوطني لدى مناقشته بيان السياسة العامة، أن يصوت على ملتمس رقابة ينصب على مسؤولية الحكومة.*
*ولا يقبل هذا الملتمس إلا إذا وقعه سُبُع (1/7) عدد النواب على الأقل.*
*المادة 136 : تتم الموافقة على ملتمس الرقابة بتصويت أغلبية ثلثي (2/3) النواب.*
*ولا يتم التصويت إلا بعد ثلاثة (3) أيام من تاريخ إيداع ملتمس الرقابة.*
*المادة 137 : إذا صادق المجلس الشعبي الوطني على ملتمس الرقابة، يقدم الوزير الأول استقالة الحكومة إلى رئيس الجمهورية.* 
*الفـصل الثـالـث : السـلـطـة القـضـائـيـة*
*المادة 138 : السلطة القضائية مستقلة، وتُمارَس في إطار القانون.*
*المادة 139 : تحمي السلطة القضائية المجتمع والحريات، وتضمن للجميع ولكل واحد المحافظة على حقوقهم الأساسية.*
*المادة 140 : أساس القضاء مبادئ الشرعية والمساواة.*
*الكل سوا سية أمام القضاء، وهو في متناول الجميع ويجسده احترام القانون.*
*المادة 141 : يصدر القضاء أحكامه باسم الشعب.*
*المادة 142 : تخضع العقوبات الجزائية إلى مبدأي الشرعية والشخصية.*
*المادة 143 : ينظر القضاء في الطعن في قرارات السلطات الإدارية.*
*المادة 144 : تعلل الأحكام القضائية، ويُنطَق بها في جلسات علانية.*
*المادة 145 : على كل أجهزة الدولة المختصة أن تقوم، في كل وقت وفي كل مكان، وفي جميع الظروف، بتنفيذ أحكام القضاء.*
*المادة 146 : يختص القضاة بإصدار الأحكام.*
*ويمكن أن يُعِينهم في ذلك مساعدون شعبيون حسب الشروط التي يحددها القانون.*
*المادة 147 : لا يخضع القاضي إلا للقانون.*
*المادة 148 : القاضي محمي من كل أشكال الضغوط والتدخلات والمناورات التي قد تضر بأداء مهمته، أو تمس نزاهـة حكمه.*
*المادة 149 : القاضي مسؤول أمام المجلس الأعلى للقضاء عن كيفية قيامه بمهمته، حسب الأشكال المنصوص عليها في القانون.*
*المادة 150 : يحمي القانون المتقاضي من أي تعسف أو أي انحراف يصدر من القاضي.*
*المادة 151 : الحق في الدفاع معترف به.*
*الحق في الدفاع مضمون في القضايا الجزائية.*
*المادة 152 : تمثل المحكمة العليا الهيئة المقومة لأعمال المجالس القضائية والمحاكم.*
*يؤسس مجلس دولة كهيئة مقومة لأعمال الجهات القضائية الإدارية.*
*تضمن المحكمة العليا ومجلس الدولة توحيد الاجتهاد القضائي في جميع أنحاء البلاد ويسهران على احترام القانون.*
*تؤسس محكمة تنازع تتولى الفصل في حالات تنازع الاختصاص بين المحكمة العليا ومجلس الدولة.*
*المادة 153 : يحدد قانون عضوي تنظيم المحكمة العليا، ومجلس الدولة، ومحكمة التنازع، وعملهم، واختصاصاتهم الأخرى.*
*المادة 154 : يرأس رئيس الجمهورية، المجلس الأعلى للقضاء.*
*المادة 155 : يقرر المجلس الأعلى للقضاء، طبقا للشروط التي يحددها القانون، تعيين القضاة، ونقلهم، وسير سلمهم الوظيفي.*
*ويسهر على احترام أحكام القانون الأساسي للقضاء، وعلى رقابة انضباط القضاة تحت رئاسة الرئيس الأول للمحكمة العليا.*
*المادة 156 : يبدي المجلس الأعلى للقضاء رأيا استشاريا قبليا في ممارسة رئيس الجمهورية حق العفو.*
*المادة 157 : يحدد قانون عضوي تشكيل المجلس الأعلى للقضاء، وعمله، وصلاحياته الأخرى.*
*المادة 158 : تؤسس محكمة عليا للدولة، تختص بمحاكمة رئيس الجمهورية عن الأفعال التي يمكن وصفها بالخيانة العظمى، والوزير الأول عن الجنايات والجنح، التي يرتكبانها بمناسبة تأديتهما مهامهما.*
*يحدد قانون عضوي تشكيلة المحكمة العليا للدولة وتنظيمها وسيرها وكذلك الإجراءات المطبقة.* 

*البـاب الـثـالـث*

*الـرقـابـة والـمؤسسـات**الاسـتشـاريـة*

*الفـصـل الأول : الرقـابـة*
*المادة 159 : تضطلع المجالس المنتخبة بوظيفة الرقابة في مدلولـها الشعبي.*
*المادة 160 : تقدم الحكومة لكل غرفة من البرلمان عرضا عن استعمال الاعتمادات المالية التي أقرتها لكل سنة مالية.*
*تُختَتم السنة المالية فيما يخص البرلمان، بالتصويت على قانون يتضمن تسوية ميزانية السنة المالية المعنية من قِبَل كل غرفة من البرلمان.*
*المادة 161 : يمكن كل غرفة من البرلمان، في إطار اختصاصاتها، أن تنشئ في أي وقت لجان تحقيق في قضايا ذات مصلحة عامة.*
*المادة 162 : المؤسسات الدستورية وأجهزة الرقابة مكلفة بالتحقيق في تطابق العمل التشريعي والتنفيذي مع الدستور، وفي ظروف استخدام الوسائل المادية والأموال العمومية وتسييرها.*
*المادة 163 : يؤسس مجلس دستوري يكلف بالسهر على احترام الدستور.*
*كما يسهر المجلس الدستوري على صحة عمليات الاستفتاء، وانتخاب رئيس الجمهورية، والانتخابات التشريعية، ويعلن نتائج هذه العمليات.*
*المادة 164 : يتكون المجلس الدستوري من تسعة (9) أعضاء : ثلاثة (3) أعضاء من بينهم رئيس المجلس يعينهم رئيس الجمهورية، واثنان (2) ينتخبهما المجلس الشعبي الوطني، واثنان (2) ينتخبهما مجلس الأمة، وعضو واحد (1) تنتخبه المحكمة العليا، وعضو واحد (1) ينتخبه مجلس الدولة.*
*بمجرد انتخاب أعضاء المجلس الدستوري أو تعيينهم، يتوقفون عن ممارسة أي عضوية أو أي وظيفة أو تكليف أو مهمة أخرى.*
*يعين رئيس الجمهورية رئيس المجلس الدستوري لفترة واحدة مدتها ست (6) سنوات.*
*يضطلع أعضاء المجلس الدستوري بمهامهم مرة واحدة مدتها ست (6) سنوات، ويجدد نصف عدد أعضاء المجلس الدستوري كل ثلاث (3) سنوات.*
*المادة 165 : يَفصِل المجلس الدستوري، بالإضافـة إلى الاختصاصات التي خولتها إياه صراحة أحكام أخرى في الدستور، في دستورية المعاهدات والقوانين، والتنظيمات، إما برأي قبل أن تصبح واجبة التنفيذ، أو بقرار في الحالة العكسية.*
*يبدي المجلس الدستوري، بعد أن يُخطِره رئيس الجمهورية، رأيه وجوبا في دستورية القوانين العضوية بعد أن يصادق عليها البرلمان.*
*كما يَفصِل المجلس الدستوري في مطابقة النظام الداخلي لكل من غرفتي البرلمان للدستور، حسب الإجراءات المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة.*
*المادة 166 : يُخطِر رئيس الجمهورية أو رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو رئيس مجلس الأمة، المجلس الدستوري.*
*المادة 167 : يتداول المجلس الدستوري في جلسة مغلقة، ويعطي رأيه أو يصدر قراره في ظرف العشرين (20) يوما الموالية لتاريخ الإخطار.*
*يحدد المجلس الدستوري قواعد عمله.*
*المادة 168 : إذا ارتأى المجلس الدستوري عدم دستورية معاهدة أو اتفاق، أو اتفاقية، فلا يتم التصديق عليها.*
*المادة 169 : إذا إرتأى المجلس الدستوري أن نصا تشريعيا أو تنظيميا غير دستوري، يفقد هذا النص أثره، ابتداء من يوم قرار المجلس.*
*المادة 170 : يؤسس مجلس محاسبة يكلف بالرقابة البعدية لأموال الدولة والجماعات الإقليمية والمرافق العمومية.*
*يعد مجلس المحاسبة تقريرا سنويا يرفعه إلى رئيس الجمهورية.*
*يحدد القانون صلاحيات مجلس المحاسبـة ويضبط تنظيمـه وعملـه وجزاء تحقيقاتـه.* 
*الفـصـل الثـانـي : المـؤسـسـات الاسـتـشـاريـة*
*المادة 171 : يؤسس لدى رئيس الجمهورية مجلس إسلامي أعلى، يتولى على الخصوص ما يأتي:*
*- الحث على الاجتهاد وترقيته،*
*- إبداء الحكم الشرعي فيما يُعرَض عليه،*
*- رفع تقرير دوري عن نشاطه إلى رئيس الجمهورية.*
*المادة 172 : يتكون المجلس الإسلامي الأعلى من خمسة عشر (15) عضوا منهم الرئيس، يعينهم رئيس الجمهورية من بين الكفاءات الوطنية العليا في مختلف العلوم.*
*المادة 173 : يؤسس مجلس أعلى للأمن يرأسه رئيس الجمهورية، مهمته تقديم الآراء إلى رئيس الجمهورية في كل القضايا المتعلقة بالأمن الوطني.*
*يحدد رئيس الجمهورية كيفيات تنظيم المجلس الأعلى للأمن وعمله.* 

*البـاب الـرابـع*

*التـعـديـل الدسـتـوري*

*المادة 174 : لرئيس الجمهورية حق المبادرة بالتعديل الدستوري، وبعد أن يصوت عليه المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة بنفس الصيغة حسب الشروط نفسها التي تطبق على نص تشريعي، يعرض التعديل على استفتاء الشعب خلال الخمسين (50) يوما الموالية لإقراره.*
*يصدر رئيس الجمهورية التعديل الدستوري الذي صادق عليه الشعب.*
*المادة 175 : يصبح القانون الذي يتضمن مشروع التعديل الدستوري لاغيا، إذا رفضه الشعب.*
*ولا يمكن عرضه من جديد على الشعب خلال الفترة التشريعية.*
*المادة 176 : إذا إرتأى المجلس الدستوري أن مشروع أي تعديل دستوري لا يمس البتة المبادئ العامة التي تحكم المجتمع الجزائري، وحقوق الإنسان والمواطن وحرياتهما، ولا يمس بأي كيفية التوازنات الأساسية للسلطات والمؤسسات الدستورية، وعلل رأيه، أمكن رئيس الجمهورية أن يصدر القانون الذي يتضمن التعديل الدستوري مباشرة دون أن يعرضه على الاستفتاء الشعبي، متى أحرز ثلاثة أرباع (3/4) أصوات أعضاء غرفتي البرلمان.*
*المادة 177 : يمكن ثلاثة أرباع (3/4) أعضاء غرفتي البرلمان المجتمعين معا، أن يبادروا باقتراح تعديل الدستور على رئيس الجمهورية الذي يمكنه عرضه على الاستفتاء الشعبي.*
*ويصدره في حالة الموافقة عليه.*
*المادة 178**: لا يمكن أي تعديل دستوري أن يمس:*
*1 - الطابع الجمهوري للدولـة،*
*2 - النظام الديمقراطي القائم على التعدديـة الحزبـيـة،*
*3 - الإسلام باعتباره دين الدولـة،*
*4 - العربية باعتبارها اللغة الوطنية والرسميـة،*
*5 - الحريات الأساسية وحقوق الإنسان والمواطن،*
*6 - سلامة التراب الوطني ووحدتـه،*
*7 - العلم الوطني والنشيد الوطني باعتبارهما من رموز الثورة والجمهورية.*

*أحـكـام انـتـقـالـيـة*

المادة 179 : تتولى الهيئـة التشريعية القائمة عند إصدار هذا الدستور وإلى غاية انتهاء مهمتها وكذا رئيس الجمهورية بعد انتهاء هذه المهمة وإلى غاية انتخاب المجلس الشعبي الوطني، مهمة التشريع بأوامر بما في ذلك في المسائل التي أصبحت تدخل ضمن القوانين العضوية.
المادة 180 : ريثما يتم تنصيب المؤسسات المنصوص عليها في هذا الدستور:
- يستمر سريان مفعول القوانين التي تتعلق بالمواضيع التي تخضع لمجال القوانين العضوية، إلى أن تعدل أو تستبدل وفق الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في الدستور،
- يمارس المجلس الدستوري بتمثيله الحالي الاختصاصات المسندة إليه بموجب هذا الدستور، حتى تاريخ تنصيب المؤسسات الممثلة فيه. وكل تغيير أو إضافة يجب أن يتم مع مراعاة الفقرة 3 من المادة 164 من هذا الدستور، مع استعمال القرعة عند الحاجة،
- يمارس المجلس الشعبي الوطني المنتخَب السلطة التشريعية كاملة حتى تنصيب مجلس الأمة. ويمكن رئيس الجمهورية وقف إصدار القوانين المتخذة بمبادرة من النواب إلى غاية المصادقة عليها من قِبَل مجلس الأمة.
المادة 181 : يجدد نصف (1/2) عدد أعضاء مجلس الأمة أثناء مدة العضوية الأولى عقب السنة الثالثة عن طريق القرعة. ويُستخلَف أعضاء مجلس الأمة الذين وقعت عليهم القرعة وفق الشروط نفسها وحسب الإجراء نفسه المعمول به في انتخابهم أو تعيينهم.
لا تشمل القرعة رئيس مجلس الأمة الذي يمارس العهدة الأولى مدة ست (6) سنوات.
المادة 182 : يصدر رئيس الجمهورية نص التعديل الدستوري الذي أقره الشعب، وينفذ كقانون أساسي للجمهورية.

----------

